# NHL 2021



## technomancer

Seems like it is about time for this


----------



## AdamMaz

Remember that even though the exact future of the NHL is TBD, the World Juniors will start soon


----------



## JD27

I’m ready, I need something to watch.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Remember that even though the exact future of the NHL is TBD, the World Juniors will start soon



Might be better than usual with guys potentially being allowed to play that wouldn’t have been released by their NHL teams. Looking forward to seeing how McMicheal does too, could be on the Caps real soon as a regular.


----------



## AdamMaz

After signing is first post-NYR contract (1 year contract), Lundsqvist has already declared forfeit for the whole upcoming season. Sounds like he is stopping just short of retirement unfortunately.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> After signing is first post-NYR contract (1 year contract), Lundsqvist has already declared forfeit for the whole upcoming season. Sounds like he is stopping just short of retirement unfortunately.



Seems like he’s been having heart issues since he arrived, they’ve been doing testing and decided he shouldn’t play until they figure it out.


----------



## AdamMaz

After the crazy goalie market this offseason, I don't even remember who is left on the market for Washington. Something tells me Samsonov still needs a veteran.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> After the crazy goalie market this offseason, I don't even remember who is left on the market for Washington. Something tells me Samsonov still needs a veteran.



As far as veterans... Cory Schneider, Jimmy Howard, Craig Anderson, and Ryan Miller. None are looking particularly good as far as splitting games, but maybe they could provide some mentoring.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> As far as veterans... Cory Schneider, Jimmy Howard, Craig Anderson, and Ryan Miller. None are looking particularly good as far as splitting games, but maybe they could provide some mentoring.


I think Anderson would be the best choice, followed by Miller. I don't think Schneider will ever return to form and I'm not sure Howard ever proved he was more than a backup.


----------



## JD27

Actually Miller has the best stats of the 3 over the last few years, but he’s only been getting 20-25 games a year. They wanted Lundqvist to split the season with Samsonov though, so that plan might be out the window completely even with another veteran.


----------



## AdamMaz

Come to think of it, Miller was a franchise goalie for many years to the team that drafted him. Probably the perfect mentor for an heir apparent.


----------



## technomancer

It's official, 56 game season looking to kickoff January 13

NHL season to start Jan. 13, play 56 games in agreement with NHLPA


----------



## ElysianGuitars

The divisions are so odd, especially the Central and Pacific.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> The divisions are so odd, especially the Central and Pacific.








Especially why Dallas is in the same division as Tampa. would have made more sense to switch Dallas and St-Louis.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> Especially why Dallas is in the same division as Tampa. would have made more sense to switch Dallas and St-Louis.



I honestly think Dallas ownership strong-armed this alignment. They were in the Pacific in the originally proposed alignment.


----------



## JD27

The East is gonna be so tough.


----------



## AdamMaz

The offside rule has just been officially tweaked for the upcoming season. It is more forgiving, should make for less whistles, allow for more of a step with speed. Also more forgiving on delayed offsides, a subtle and probably insignificant effect.


----------



## technomancer

Ouch

Kucherov out for season for Lightning


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Ouch
> 
> Kucherov out for season for Lightning


Stanley Cup contending teams going into this season now:






Also, looks like the season schedule has been released. Will read more into it later.


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like it is only teams' first game that they've announced for now, but the most interesting part:

_"It is the current plan to play games in the home arenas of participating teams while understanding that most arenas will not, at least in the initial part of the season, be able to host fans. However, depending on prevailing conditions both in local markets and across North America, the League will be prepared to play games in one or more "neutral site" venues per division should it become necessary. Each team in the East, Central and West divisions will play every other team in its division eight times while each team in the North Division will play every other team in its division nine or 10 times."_


----------



## AdamMaz

And at risk of being obnoxious, Habs' prospect Caufield last night for USA World Juniors scoring back-to-back highlight reel goals only 35 seconds apart. The lethal backhander was even better than the silky one-timer!


----------



## MFB

I expect nothing from the Bruins really, we lost a lot of our big pieces and I haven't seen any new pieces come into the mix that make me think they'll pick up the slack. It's not a rebuild season, but I think we're getting close as some of our veteran guys are getting up there and prone to missing time with injury (or they'll play through them and make them worse because of it). We're still also running the Tuuka/Halak combo, that can go any way depending on the day, which isn't really what you want in a goalie split system.

All that combined with a newly organized Eastern Conference that's going to be tough as shit? Not a great time.


----------



## AdamMaz

Without Krug and Chara, I think the Cup window is approaching closure. Too much would seem to rest on Bergeron's ability to endure time's decline.


----------



## JD27

Going to be an interesting season. Teams like the Caps that have a ton of older players are really going to need to manage their time with so many games in a short period. Add that to a division that is loaded and playing each other 8 times.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Going to be an interesting season. Teams like the Caps that have a ton of older players are really going to need to manage their time with so many games in a short period. Add that to a division that is loaded and playing each other 8 times.



Yeah I am not expecting a lot from the Pens this season. I could be pleasantly surprised, but I don't think they addressed any of their issues or got better with the moves they made.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs just signed Corey Perry for 1 year at 750k$

Low cost, low risk contract for a proven veteran that won't produce like the younger days but will bring leadership and still have some talent? I'm on board with that.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Good luck. I'm glad he's gone, no matter what he did in the playoffs. Still hate Corey Perry.


----------



## MFB

AdamMaz said:


> Without Krug and Chara, I think the Cup window is approaching closure. Too much would seem to rest on Bergeron's ability to endure time's decline.



100% and I think any homer who says otherwise is precisely that - a homer. It's one thing to support the team because they're _your_ team, but if you just blindly admire them and never question their decisions/choices or accept realities like it not being your year to have a chance at a cup, then that's a whole separate level of stupid.


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm still struck odd by the Perry signing, but seems fine to me.


----------



## technomancer

So Chara apparently signed with Washington?


----------



## JSanta

Good news everyone! The Sabres will definitely be playing in April this season!


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> So Chara apparently signed with Washington?


RIP Boston.


----------



## JD27

People said the Caps were already old and slow.... GM BM, hold my beer... I just don’t get this one, at least the price was low. Weird season gets weirder.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

As a lifelong caps fan who has been constantly disappointed by us acquiring old players at the end of the career, I will say again: "WTF?!?!?"


----------



## MFB

Ugh, Washington? Fuckin really?


----------



## technomancer

Hey, at least the Caps didn't sign fucking Cody Ceci


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Hey, at least the Caps didn't sign fucking Cody Ceci



I’m sorry, he doesn’t meet the minimum age requirement of 38.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I’m sorry, he doesn’t meet the minimum age requirement of 38.


----------



## AdamMaz

So far my favorite part of the World Juniors has been learning to pronounce Stuetzle's name properly. Just like the NHL Playoffs bubble, everyone is focused on only hockey and it has really shown with all these blowout games.


----------



## technomancer

It is a sad statement on either the coaching staff of the lineup (you decide) that Evan Rodrigues is apparently the best choice to fill in for Kapanen on the top line 

You'd think they'd put in one of the skilled kids like Poulin or Legare...


----------



## AdamMaz

At least the Marino signing looks like a good move..?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> At least the Marino signing looks like a good move..?



It struck me as a typical Rutherford over-commit. If it works out it will look brilliant, but 6 years is a long time for somebody that had one good partial season and didn't see a lot of ice in the playoffs for whatever reason. I like Marino so I am hoping it turns out to be a brilliant signing and the Pettersson-Marino pair kicks ass this year.


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

Crawford announced his retirement
https://www.nhl.com/news/corey-crawford-retires/c-320154908


----------



## technomancer

So to follow up after watching parts of 3 scrimmages, Rodrigues does not belong on the top line and it looks like Kapanen will miss the first 2 games of the season so that is not going to be good.

On the bright side while it is hard to judge from scrimmages the defense doesn't look bad and Jarry has been sharp.

EDIT: and after saying that the final scrimmage went 5-4


----------



## ElysianGuitars

6 Stars players and 2 team staff tested positive for COVID this week, pushing back the season start till at least the 19th...


----------



## Manurack

LETS GO OILERS!


----------



## AdamMaz

Habs are healthy and despite tons of new faces in the lineup look to not only have good chemistry all around, but will have a huge impact on every facet of the team's overall game. I honestly believe they are going to be just as scary as many analysts suspect.

I'm still in hockey heaven thinking about this all-Canadian division. Will be keeping on eye on the pseudo-Metropolitan division, they others look more predictable.



Mr. Chainsaw said:


> Crawford announced his retirement
> https://www.nhl.com/news/corey-crawford-retires/c-320154908


Lundqvist I could more than understand, but what is this? Sign a one year contract then just retire... great career but come on.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Lundqvist I could more than understand, but what is this? Sign a one year contract then just retire... great career but come on.



When asked for comment Crawford reportedly said, "Screw COVID, I'm staying home."


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

AdamMaz said:


> Lundqvist I could more than understand, but what is this? Sign a one year contract then just retire... great career but come on.



The concussions/injuries/Vertigo episodes he sustained over the last few years probably did it for him. I guess he had COVID over the summer, too. Interesting that he signed for 2yr/~8m with Devils, when the Blackhawks offered him 3.5m for 1 year, seems like he still wanted to play.


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

I'm just glad they fixed the Offsides rule


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Corey Perry on waivers


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

ElysianGuitars said:


> Corey Perry on waivers


Him and Frolik, thought they were going to keep one.

Milbury was finally fired from NBC  https://www.nhltraderumors.me/2021/01/mike-milbury-has-been-fired-from-nbc.html


----------



## JD27

Normally in a game between the Flyers and Pens I would wish a gigantic hole open up and swallow them. However, today and likely just today, I will allow it as I’m just happy to see hockey again.


----------



## technomancer

This went about as I expected. It's a shame as if they had actually improved the D I think this team would look pretty good.

On the bright side we have Matheson for SIX MORE YEARS


----------



## JD27

Though it pains me to say it, the Flyers are a good team, so the Pens probably are not as bad as you think.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Though it pains me to say it, the Flyers are a good team, so the Pens probably are not as bad as you think.



The problem is half the division are really good teams this season. I'm holding out hope things will improve with play time and once Kapanen is in the lineup.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> On the bright side we have Matheson for SIX MORE YEARS


Here he goes again... 

Habs lost a good game in OT that they deserved to win. Team looks good.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Here he goes again...
> 
> Habs lost a good game in OT that they deserved to win. Team looks good.



 to be fair, when the guy takes a stupid penalty that leads to a goal and 2 more goals come off of his man in his first game the comment was fair 

Honestly the guy is fast, has a great shot, and is physical so I hope he gets his game together as I definitely want to see his succeed as there is no way he is going anywhere else with that contract.

I would have watched part of the Habs game but it didn't see it in my listings... keeping an eye on scores it looked like a good game


----------



## AdamMaz

Each team scored, MTL took a 3-1 lead and were controlling most of the play, they took some crappy/unfortunate penalties that gave the Leafs an almost full 2 minutes of 5-on-3 which they tied the game on. Habs took the lead, Leafs tie it up on a bad bounce off the ref behind the net. Both teams looked tired in OT, but Leafs capitalized on a well-played 2-on-1. Exciting game overall, but again, there is no justice in hockey.


----------



## JD27

Teams look sloppy so far, to expected I guess. Caps/Sabres was a little rough to watch. Chara looks like a 7ft tall traffic cone.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Chara looks like a 7ft tall traffic cone.


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Ceci is already going to be a healthy scratch tonight for the Pens


----------



## technomancer

Aaaand more stupid penalties and bad defense leading to another loss for the Pens


----------



## JD27

Caps got badly outplayed, Vanecek looked good in net though. They looked tired, could be why Ovi played under 15 minutes, been a long while since I’ve seen that. Could be by design in back to backs, I guess. The discipline has not improved this season, 5 penalties and no powerplays.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Caps got badly outplayed, Vanecek looked good in net though. They looked tired, could be why Ovi played under 15 minutes, been a long while since I’ve seen that. Could be by design in back to backs, I guess. The discipline has not improved this season, 5 penalties and no powerplays.



So these two Pens / Caps games should be interesting instead of just the Pens getting blown out. Cool


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> So these two Pens / Caps games should be interesting instead of just the Pens getting blown out. Cool



I’m expecting a good old fashioned shit show.


----------



## JD27

Holy shit, blue lost 8-0 to the Avs and allowed 6 PPGs.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Holy shit, blue lost 8-0 to the Avs and allowed 6 PPGs.


----------



## AdamMaz

...and the Sens are undefeated!

Whats with the serious beef Voracek has with some reporter?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> ...and the Sens are undefeated!
> 
> Whats with the serious beef Voracek has with some reporter?



They literally played one game  That said it is shocking they beat Toronto...

I mean Arizona is first in the West right now...

I believe he's playing like crap and the reporter pretty much said that


----------



## technomancer

Oh wow looks like Varlamov was injured in warmups and was just helped off the ice


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> They literally played one game


Adding to the shock and awe of the previous couple of posts 

I thought it was an amusing thought mostly considering every analyst I have heard with their division predictions say the same thing; Ottawa is dead last and any of the other 6 teams are good teams that any one could make the playoffs... just not Ottawa.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Adding to the shock and awe of the previous couple of posts
> 
> I thought it was an amusing thought mostly considering every analyst I have heard with their division predictions say the same thing; Ottawa is dead last and any of the other 6 teams are good teams that any one could make the playoffs... just not Ottawa.



Don't worry, it didn't last 

The Habs are looking good, caught part of that game against the Oilers last night.

In other news Ceci and Matheson are both scratches, which is really saying something given it puts Riikola in and Sullivan seems to hate him for whatever reason.


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap they won one


----------



## JD27

3 games in and I am not impressed. Caps still look like shit defensively. That shootout was extra ugly, some real poor attempts.


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

Ice probably wasn't great, limited to low shots and dekes.

Also seems like every time I've watched the Pens in the last few years they do some something stupid in the last minute of every period and either give away a good scoring chance or a goal.


----------



## technomancer

Mr. Chainsaw said:


> Ice probably wasn't great, limited to low shots and dekes.
> 
> Also seems like every time I've watched the Pens in the last few years they do some something stupid in the last minute of every period and either give away a good scoring chance or a goal.



The Pens trademarks the last 3 years have been sloppy defense and stupid penalties while Sullivan says, "they did a lot of good things and have a lot to build on."

I'm really curious to see if he keeps Ceci and Matheson benched...


----------



## technomancer

Here I thought Sullivan actually scratched Matheson because he had been terrible, nope he is out indefinitely on IR.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs wiped out their 2 game series agains't McDavid's Oilers and are 2-0-1.

Love how they are playing, but the Oilers defense and goaltending was sketchy as fuck, they are facing Vancouver next so that should give us a better idea. 

And Romanov scored his first goal too. Kid is going to be good, no doubt about it.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> And Romanov scored his first goal too. Kid is going to be good, no doubt about it.


Markov's eagle eye for long passes plus a more tempered version of Subban's energy, both in one. He is living up to the hype and then some.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Markov's eagle eye for long passes plus a more tempered version of Subban's energy, both in one. He is living up to the hype and then some.



Agreed, now to hope he'll continue this way and we can have a great blue liner when Weber will retire.


----------



## JD27

I just witnessed a 3-0 in the NHL. Only thing worse than allowing it was the mite hockey level execution of it. One guy inexplicably peeled off to nowhere, then the other two completely exactly one pass before shooting directly into the goaltender.


----------



## JD27

Wow, that was particularly ugly after allowing the 5-3 SHG. Caps folded like a lawn chair after that, literally no showed for the remainder of the game. Pens skating circles around them. The age of this team is starting to show, they looked worn out by end of third.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

That Crosby OT winner 

https://twitter.com/HeresYourReplay/status/1351722607851294720


----------



## technomancer

That 3-0 was ugly... they were talking like DeSmith made a great save on that, when the Caps really blew the play and it wasn't much of a shot. That said DeSmith's pass to Blueger for that 5-3 shorty really was ridiculous. I think as the game went on DeSmith made up for the 2 soft goals he let in...

Unfortunately Pens lost Riikola and Pettersson so if those two are out for any period that's going to be ugly as Ceci probably comes back in, or 2 AHL guys given the other injuries. I wouldn't mind seeing Joseph getting a shot, but I'm fairly sure Sullivan won't put him in.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> That 3-0 was ugly... they were talking like DeSmith made a great save on that, when the Caps really blew the play and it wasn't much of a shot. That said DeSmith's pass to Blueger for that 5-3 shorty really was ridiculous. I think as the game went on DeSmith made up for the 2 soft goals he let in...



That was a great pass. That might have been more embarrassing than the blown 3-0 though. Dump the puck in directly to the goalie on a 5-3 then get beat down ice for a breakaway goal.


----------



## AdamMaz

The goalie pass on the Blueger goal was a beaut, not sure I have ever seen even Price pull off a pass like that!


----------



## shpence

AdamMaz said:


> The goalie pass on the Blueger goal was a beaut, not sure I have ever seen even Price pull off a pass like that!



DeSmith definitely made up for not playing that well with that pass. Two close Pens/Caps games. Looking forward to them meeting 6 more times haha.


----------



## JD27

I don’t care what he brings to the PK, it’s not worth it, Hagelin is a bottomless pit of offensive despair. He is where scoring chances go to die, like a hearse with a flat tire, he fails to bury it time and time again. And after further review it was Kuznetsov who dumped the puck in 5-3, which actually makes perfect sense, because he never makes the logical choice. Empty net? Pass it away... Blocked lane for a shot and an open man? Shoot it... 5-3 and you’re the best skater on the team? Most definitely dump it in on the goaltender. Please, someone get that man his cocaine, he can’t function normally without a pregame bump.


----------



## technomancer

^ that is pretty much why the Pens let him go

Also, speaking of Caps dumbasses

Ovechkin, Kuznetsov, Samsonov of Capitals on COVID-19 protocol list

Enjoy that game tomorrow night without them and Orlov.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> ^ that is pretty much why the Pens let him go
> 
> Also, speaking of Caps dumbasses
> 
> Ovechkin, Kuznetsov, Samsonov of Capitals on COVID-19 protocol list
> 
> Enjoy that game tomorrow night without them and Orlov.



Yeah not at all surprised by that happening. Apparently they were already warned by the league once after the first game. It may be stupid considering you can do everything in the course of a game without one, but they all agreed to the rules and I’m sure they were clearly explained. I didn’t bother reading up on the COVID list rules, but I assume that means they have to test and quarantine now? Probably going to be more than just Friday nights game.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Yeah not at all surprised by that happening. Apparently they were already warned by the league once after the first game. It may be stupid considering you can do everything in the course of a game without one, but they all agreed to the rules and I’m sure they were clearly explained. I didn’t bother reading up on the COVID list rules, but I assume that means they have to test and quarantine now? Probably going to be more than just Friday nights game.



Not positive how long it is as I haven't read it, but I would guess at least until they get a new test run back. I know Kapanen had to quarantine for 7 days under the protocol, but he was coming in from Finland.


----------



## technomancer

Ok, I really should have watched that Vancouver / Montreal game


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Ok, I really should have watched that Vancouver / Montreal game


Even I wasn't willing to stay up that late 

Just the highlights were nuts, looks like it was their most exciting game so far this season.


----------



## technomancer

And Thornton is out for the Leafs after a hit that really didn't look like anything...


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> And Thornton is out for the Leafs after a hit that really didn't look like anything...



Well when your jersey number is your age, you might not be taking hits so well either


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Well when your jersey number is your age, you might not be taking hits so well either



I'm old enough to know better than to be getting hit 

EDIT: CRAP Pettersson is week-to-week and Riikola is "longer term".


----------



## JD27

I can only imagine how hard it is to play at the NHL level at his age, he’s about 9 months older than I am. He’s got over 1600 NHL games on him alone. My body is shot from hockey, I’ve got shoulder, hip, knee, and ankle problems all directly related to hockey and I never played anywhere near the level he has. Even if this COVID fun ever ends, I’m likely not playing anymore, it’s getting too painful.


----------



## JD27

And the good news just keeps coming. Looks like the Russians are done for at least 4 games. May as well write those off as losses. Samsonov tested positive after Pens game, appears contact tracing gave up the other 3. I wanted to see McMichael some games in, just not quite this way.

I also think this and the season in general may finally push Ovechkin back to Russia, especially if the COVID situation doesn’t change. He’s been noncommittal to a new contract since last year. He’s not been pleased with the league shutting down Olympic participation or being suspended for not going to All Star games. COVID robbed him of yet another full season, pushing him further away from reaching the top of the goals list. After wining a cup, he doesn’t really have much left to play for in the league other than that. He already stated he wanted to retire with Moscow Dynamo. Why not play for that tax free money that he’ll surely be offered. I just have a feeling he’s going to pull a Kovalchuk and take his puck home.


----------



## technomancer

^ damn that's rough... hopefully nobody else is actually infected or ends up with a serious case 

It would suck if Ovi heads back to Russia, but it sort of is what it is.

Also I wasn't dissing Thornton, just seemed like terrible luck as it looked like a wrist thing.


----------



## AdamMaz

Dubois situation just reached ugly status:

_"During Thursday's game against the Tampa Bay Lightning, the centre played 3:55 of total ice time in the first period then spent the entire second and third period, plus overtime, on the bench."_


Any bold predictions on outcome?


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Dubois situation just reached ugly status:
> 
> _"During Thursday's game against the Tampa Bay Lightning, the centre played 3:55 of total ice time in the first period then spent the entire second and third period, plus overtime, on the bench."_
> 
> 
> Any bold predictions on outcome?



It’s looking bad for Torts too. I mean they already have issues signing FAs and you got a coach seemingly making a guys trade request a personal vendetta. Makes it hard for a GM to work a trade when you sit the guy. 

Watching MTL/VAN right now. Wow MTL looks good, they look really fast. Also, I kind of like these mini series with the scheduling. It’s like baseball, I wouldn’t mind that being how the season was scheduled in the future.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Watching MTL/VAN right now. Wow MTL looks good, they look really fast.


They are even faster this year, more quality players makes for effective line rotation and overall play. So far everything is living up to the hype.



JD27 said:


> Also, I kind of like these mini series with the scheduling. It’s like baseball, I wouldn’t mind that being how the season was scheduled in the future.


I'm really liking it too. At one point during the game tonight an astute observation was made, that Toffoli and Horvat were both tied for the league lead in goals (5)... the crazy part is that with the exception of just one of Horvat's five goals, all of those goals for both were scored head-to-head in just the past two nights. A story line I think most people would not have expected.


----------



## AxeHappy

Toronto has looked absolutely sloppy and shitty in every game so far and all three of their wins seem to be more happenstance and random puck luck than quality playing. 

You would think I'd be used to it by now...


----------



## Vostre Roy

Fuck Tyler Myers

Just fuck that guy.

Fuck him.

Tabarnak


----------



## technomancer

The Habs do indeed look great this year so far

On the good news front for the Pens it looks like Joseph is actually getting into the lineup... on the not so good side so is Ceci  Hoping Joseph gets a real shot and plays well as he looked great in training camp.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> Dubois situation just reached ugly status:
> 
> _"During Thursday's game against the Tampa Bay Lightning, the centre played 3:55 of total ice time in the first period then spent the entire second and third period, plus overtime, on the bench."_
> 
> 
> Any bold predictions on outcome?



Considering Torts was even more of a dick than usual in the presser afterward, he might be putting *his* job in jeopardy.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> The Habs do indeed look great this year so far



They are friggin' deep. I still think it was by accident, but man have they made all the right moves to go with the kids maturing.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> They are friggin' deep. I still think it was by accident, but man have they made all the right moves to go with the kids maturing.



Yeah that team looks scary.


----------



## AdamMaz

eaeolian said:


> They are friggin' deep. I still think it was by accident, but man have they made all the right moves to go with the kids maturing.


Accidentally on purpose. For years Bergevin has left anywhere between 4-10 million unused under the cap and was heavily criticized for it (rightfully so). The affect that Covid had on the free agent market while considering most teams' salary cap situations, he found himself in a dream situation this offseason. They targeted key players early and were pro-active in acquiring them before the market crunch.

We already had solid veterans, add free agents in their prime, our young studs starting to establish themselves and our quality prospect pool starting to filter into the league... it is starting to get scary. Best part is contracts are mostly resolved for the foreseeable future and the way they are setup throughout the lineup, Bergevin likely won't be forced into making questionable signings or weird trades like Pittsburgh. My only concerns at the moment are that at the end of this season both Danault and Tatar will need new contracts, which will likely need to shed a player or two, which I believe should be manageable with minimal impact (see depth players like Byron, Armia and Lehkonen).


----------



## JD27

Oh no, Wilson just left the game.


----------



## technomancer

^    that is definitely not going to help over those next 4 games if he's out

Joseph looked good for the Pens tonight, good enough to make you ask why the hell he hasn't been in the lineup. Even Ceci didn't suck


----------



## JD27

Dubois for Laine. How long until Torts starts in on Laine?


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Dubois for Laine. How long until Torts starts in on Laine?



One game tops


----------



## AdamMaz

I wonder if any of the cry babies will even be happy with their new teams?

Winnipeg's centermen depth is ridiculous: Scheifele, Dubois then Statsny. I think Statsny is the oldest and his contract isn't much longer, so he probably won't stick around for too long.


----------



## MFB

When did Statsny move to the Jets? Last I heard he was in St Louis with the Blues.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> When did Statsny move to the Jets? Last I heard he was in St Louis with the Blues.


starting 2017/2018 season Blues -> Jets -> Knights -> Jets


----------



## MFB

Oh shit that's right, he was in Vegas for a hot minute but I guess my brain rearranged the timeframe.

Poor old Paul can't catch a break


----------



## technomancer

Wow missed this earlier


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like he also learned that from his idol Price


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Looks like he also learned that from his idol Price



I thought that was just a standard reaction after getting smoked by Buffalo 

(as tentative as the Pens have been I shouldn't joke about that, as the same thing is likely going to happen to them... they haven't won in regulation yet this season...)


----------



## technomancer

FINALLY won one in regulation... and imagine this, 2 5-on-5 goals for the top line after Rust replaced Rodrigues in the 2nd period. They had 1 5-on-5 goal so far this season.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I thought that was just a standard reaction after getting smoked by Buffalo


Standard reaction to getting smoked by Buffalo _should_ be retiring immediately in the post-game press conference


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Standard reaction to getting smoked by Buffalo _should_ be retiring immediately in the post-game press conference



Honestly I shouldn't talk smack on any team this season, as it is like bizarro-world in the league right now... Habs are first in their division and the Pens feel like they are on the verge of imploding at any second but are somehow second in theirs and the Wild are ahead of the Avs


----------



## JD27

Watching he Caps play yesterday had the feel of a preseason lineup. Even though it’s Buffalo I’m surprised they managed to get 3 out of 4 points missing 5 players. The games against the Isles are going to be rough though.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> Accidentally on purpose. For years Bergevin has left anywhere between 4-10 million unused under the cap and was heavily criticized for it (rightfully so).



I know. I'm a Habs fan, I was just being sarcastic.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> One game tops



He probably started after the phone call confirming the trade.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Toffoli first NHL star of the week

Well deserved


----------



## technomancer

Looks like college FA Drew O'Connor is going to be in the lineup tonight. Hope he does well in his NHL debut. Next 2 are against the Bruins so this should be interesting.


----------



## eaeolian

Vostre Roy said:


> Toffoli first NHL star of the week
> 
> Well deserved



Seriously. At the end of week one he looks like the FA signing of the year!


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Looks like college FA Drew O'Connor is going to be in the lineup tonight. Hope he does well in his NHL debut. Next 2 are against the Bruins so this should be interesting.



I'm a fan of three teams - Montreal, Colorado and whoever is playing the Bruins.


----------



## AdamMaz

eaeolian said:


> He probably started after the phone call confirming the trade.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> I'm a fan of three teams - Montreal, Colorado and whoever is playing the Bruins.



let's hope they don't disappoint you  

Right now I'm just happy they got an actual top six player on Crosby's wing... watching Rodrigues whiff on perfect setups and bobble passes had reached the point where it was truly painful. The injuries are also giving some of these younger guys that should have had a shot in the lineup like Joseph and O'Connor a chance. I have never seen a team like the Pens that is constantly trying to get "younger and faster" but refuses to play young prospects unless absolutely forced. I'm still baffled that Legare didn't even get tried on Crosby's wing in a scrimmage, as Rodrigues was Sullivan's guy from the start for that slot


----------



## JD27

Wow, Wilson out again. Backstrom ate a puck, Eller looked concussed on a boarding major. I just watched a PP unit of Chara, Sheary, Sprong, Sgarbossa, and Panik work half of the major. Needless to say, they did not score.

Yet somehow, Schultz just score the game winner with 26 seconds left.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Is the entire league having a lot of injuries too? Dallas has not had good luck these first 3 games, thinking it's because no preseason.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Is the entire league having a lot of injuries too? Dallas has not had good luck these first 3 games, thinking it's because no preseason.


I've only seen minor day-to-day injuries so far.

In a twist of Covid, looks like Vegas played a game last night without their regular coaching staff.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Is the entire league having a lot of injuries too? Dallas has not had good luck these first 3 games, thinking it's because no preseason.



Pens D are pretty much decimated. Currently Matheson, Pettersson, Riikola, and potentially Dumoulin are out. If Dumoulin is out they are literally calling up the last D left on the taxi squad to play. Rodrigues is also out, but I think that one actually helped the team as he's another 3rd/4th liner that Sullivan fell in love with and had on the top line.

Right now I'm worried GMJR is going to trade away an actual good player or prospect to get a mediocre Dman for the short term.

PS:
Capitals: this is how you blow a 3-on-0!
Pens: hold my beer...


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap

Jim Rutherford Resigns as GM; Patrik Allvin Named Interim GM

Oh and they signed Yannick Weber if he clears waivers


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Holy crap
> 
> Jim Rutherford Resigns as GM; Patrik Allvin Named Interim GM
> 
> Oh and they signed Yannick Weber if he clears waivers





> Jim Rutherford has resigned as general manager of the Pittsburgh Penguins, citing personal reasons, the team announced today.



More like he said, “I can’t deal with this shit anymore.”


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

technomancer said:


> Holy crap
> 
> Jim Rutherford Resigns as GM; Patrik Allvin Named Interim GM
> 
> Oh and they signed Yannick Weber if he clears waivers



I just found out about this, wtf. Thought he would at least stick around till the end of the season to run out his contract. Apparently didn't give an exit interview either. Don't think it has to deal with that WB/S coach lawsuit, but definitely out of nowhere.


----------



## technomancer

I have a gut feeling he wanted Sullivan gone and the owners intervened, but I could be wrong.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Holy crap
> 
> Jim Rutherford Resigns as GM; Patrik Allvin Named Interim GM


I imagine you ran outside into the middle of the street, fell to your knees and hailed to the heavens 



technomancer said:


> Oh and they signed Yannick Weber if he clears waivers


I'm still very bothered by near-league-minimum signings having to pass through waivers. "Oh, this UFA we negotiated with only wanted THAT much money? Nice, yoink." I don't think it has happened, but knowing it could feels like violating a signing GM's rights and putting him at a disadvantage as far as acquiring a player.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I imagine you ran outside into the middle of the street, fell to your knees and hailed to the heavens



Eh we'll see. Not sure how much of what's going on was from ownership not wanting to trade a core player. Morehouse is still talking about win now etc etc etc With the current lineup and cap situation not sure the GM makes any difference this season 



AdamMaz said:


> I'm still very bothered by near-league-minimum signings having to pass through waivers. "Oh, this UFA we negotiated with only wanted THAT much money? Nice, yoink." I don't think it has happened, but knowing it could feels like violating a signing GM's rights and putting him at a disadvantage as far as acquiring a player.



I agree, seems pretty stupid to me.


----------



## technomancer

Wow, seeing that Rutherford wanted an extension and ownership wasn't ready to give him one yet so he quit. If that is really what happened that is some seriously unprofessional behavior.


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

technomancer said:


> Wow, seeing that Rutherford wanted an extension and ownership wasn't ready to give him one yet so he quit. If that is really what happened that is some seriously unprofessional behavior.



That'd be on odd way out for sure. Only other thing I've seen is that maybe he wanted to trade Malkin or Letang, and ownership said no.


----------



## technomancer

Mr. Chainsaw said:


> That'd be on odd way out for sure. Only other thing I've seen is that maybe he wanted to trade Malkin or Letang, and ownership said no.



Yeah I've seen fans theorizing about that, but not a press article. Kovacevik is usually pretty spot on...

Kovacevic: Rutherford read the room ... management now must do same


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

technomancer said:


> Yeah I've seen fans theorizing about that, but not a press article. Kovacevik is usually pretty spot on...
> 
> Kovacevic: Rutherford read the room ... management now must do same



I'd like to read the rest of that article...always with the paywalls...I still have doubts that the extension was the only thing that did it, maybe it was the last straw for him.


----------



## AdamMaz

My guess would have been difference of opinions between GM and ownership, in regards to how long they think their Cup window is open with Crosby/Malkin vs trading for future assets. Ownership thinks they still have another Cup within reach, while the GM is skeptical seeing little coming up the pipeline and diminishing returns on the aging core.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> My guess would have been difference of opinions between GM and ownership, in regards to how long they think their Cup window is open with Crosby/Malkin vs trading for future assets. Ownership thinks they still have another Cup within reach, while the GM is skeptical seeing little coming up the pipeline and diminishing returns on the aging core.



One would certainly hope this was it, but there's no evidence of it in any of Rutherford's actions up to his resignation. Given he's been sort of pissy with the press for the past year on any question he didn't like and has had several temper tantrums that were caught on recording it wouldn't surprise me in the least if DK is right and he just decided to walk out when they wouldn't give him a new contract. Especially given he is just going to collect his salary until the end of the season and then decide if he's retiring or not 

EDIT: crap and also just caught that both Dumoulin and Marino were not at practice yesterday... that would make 4 of the top 6 out, and the 2 best defensive guys on the team... and I 6 D injured total.


----------



## JD27

Things are getting ugly with injury and COVID. Eller and Pinho are out, so Oshie now has to play center in order to prevent McMichael from playing career game #2 as 2nd line center. Also, McMichael may need to replace Wilson since he’s a game time decision again. I don’t even know who Carr is... The lineup looks like a combo of Penguins leftovers and the Hershey Bears. 

Vrana-Backstrom-Wilson 
Sheary-Oshie-Panik 
Hagelin-Dowd-Hathaway 
Carr-Sgarbossa-Sprong 
*McMichael (fill in if Wilson can’t play again)

Dillon-Carlson 
Chara-Schultz 
Siegenthaler-Tvr 


Vanecek 
Anderson


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> I don’t even know who Carr is...


Could it be Daniel Carr? He was a prospect of ours, honest 4th liner.


----------



## technomancer

Marino is in the lineup, Dumoulin is now week-to-week. The Pens top D pair is now Letang / Joseph... Joseph who had 3 NHL games under his belt. Kid looks pretty good, but damn


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Could it be Daniel Carr? He was a prospect of ours, honest 4th liner.



Had to look him up, apparently been dwelling in the minors since then.


----------



## JD27

Down 3-0 after 1. Shocking, who’d have guessed with that all star lineup.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Down 3-0 after 1. Shocking, who’d have guessed with that all star lineup.



You know if they merge the Caps and Pens into one team they might have a full lineup


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> You know if they merge the Caps and Pens into one team they might have a full lineup



Caps up 5-3 after two... I don’t even know what to say, hockey’s determined to be weird this year.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Caps up 5-3 after two... I don’t even know what to say, hockey’s determined to be weird this year.



Pens lost 4-1... and the only Pens goal came from Ceci


----------



## valkyrie

3-0 Avs today. They might have taken the cup last season if Grubauer hadn't broken his dick. Strong start so far, though


----------



## technomancer

Got to admit watching Sullivan talk up how great Joseph is when the kid is literally only seeing ice time because half the defensive core is out is hilarious. I REALLY want to see a reporter grow a pair and ask why, when he is this good and played this well in camp as well, he wasn't in the starting lineup.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Had to look him up, apparently been dwelling in the minors since then.


Sounds about right. He was a good filler when injuries occurred, but limited potential kind of guy.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Sounds about right. He was a good filler when injuries occurred, but limited potential kind of guy.



His line with Sgarbossa and Sprong played pretty well, they pressured the Isles top defensive pair on a long shift that led to the Chara goal.


----------



## AdamMaz

After so many years, I'm glad to hear that


JD27 said:


> His line with Sgarbossa and Sprong played pretty well, they pressured the Isles top defensive pair on a long shift that led to the Chara goal.


I'm glad to hear that, he was likable enough.


----------



## technomancer

Comedy: watching yinzers bitch about goaltending when the Pens are giving up more 5-on-5 high quality scoring chances than any other team in the east.


----------



## technomancer

Ok this is getting ridiculous, Letang left in the first and didn't come back.


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

technomancer said:


> Ok this is getting ridiculous, Letang left in the first and didn't come back.



And yet they pulled out another comeback win. Sometimes I just don't know with this team (that OT goal was soft). I also wonder how all these OT/SO wins are going to play out in the long run this year. As the regular season winds down, do we see more desperation from teams in the playoff hunt trying to end games in regulation?


----------



## technomancer

Mr. Chainsaw said:


> And yet they pulled out another comeback win. Sometimes I just don't know with this team (that OT goal was soft). I also wonder how all these OT/SO wins are going to play out in the long run this year. As the regular season winds down, do we see more desperation from teams in the playoff hunt trying to end games in regulation?



They were also playing the worst team in the division... Their next 6 games are all against teams that are sub-.500 so keep that in mind when they squeak out wins in OT.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> They were also playing the worst team in the division... Their next 6 games are all against teams that are sub-.500 so keep that in mind when they squeak out wins in OT.



And they just lost to the Rangers in regulation  Also both games against the Devils this week have been postponed. Hopefully they can get their shit together during the time off.

Also pretty sure the Pens single-handedly improved the Rangers PK% by going 0 for 6


----------



## JD27

Well that was ugly. Caps flat out gave up after going up 3-0 against Bruins again. Great first period went MIA while Boston scored 5 straight including blowing 3-1 lead in the 3rd. Some real bad coverage in the D zone.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well that was ugly. Caps flat out gave up after going up 3-0 against Bruins again. Great first period went MIA while Boston scored 5 straight including blowing 3-1 lead in the 3rd. Some real bad coverage in the D zone.



Fortunately it was the first regulation loss for them this season and the Bruins are at least a decent team


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Fortunately it was the first regulation loss for them this season and the Bruins are at least a decent team



Yeah, it was just the coverage tonight was so bad. All 4 goals were literally guys left open. I mean Carlson actually tripped himself over the net for no apparent reason and lost Pastrnak on his second goal.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Yeah, it was just the coverage tonight was so bad. All 4 goals were literally guys left open. I mean Carlson actually tripped himself over the net for no apparent reason and lost Pastrnak on his second goal.



That actually sounds more like the Pens


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> That actually sounds more like the Pens



Well they do have a lot of Pens players haha!


----------



## technomancer

Wow MacKinnon is out week-to-week... that's a HUGE loss for the Avs.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Never linked something off twitter, hope its going to work, but Toffoli's second goal of the current game was a beauty

https://twitter.com/HeresYourReplay/status/1356777798678040581?s=20


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Never linked something off twitter, hope its going to work, but Toffoli's second goal of the current game was a beauty
> 
> https://twitter.com/HeresYourReplay/status/1356777798678040581?s=20



That was awesome... in other news it is surely the end times as the Habs are first in the NHL


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> in other news it is surely the end times as the Habs are first in the NHL


Given they have gone stretches in previous years, usually early in the season, I'm not shocked about that. What I AM shocked at is the degree of dominance top to bottom.


----------



## MFB

That's true, I've always figured the Habs only knew how to top


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like the league is toughening up on Covid protocols in arena/team measures. Removing the glass behind the benches for circulation sounds nice until you realize that delay of game penalties become more contentious.

One of the funnier comments I've read in response: "Are they going to modify faceoff circles and replace the puck drop with rock, paper, scissors from a 6 foot distance?"


----------



## JD27

Caps running out of players after Sheary got hurt. Kuznetsov still on COVID list and Eller remains out. Looks like they have to play with 11 forwards and 7 defenseman tonight.


----------



## eaeolian

valkyrie said:


> 3-0 Avs today. They might have taken the cup last season if Grubauer hadn't broken his dick. Strong start so far, though



Nate being hurt is worrisome, though.

However, a Colorado/Montreal cup would involve a record number of Roy sweaters in the crowds (if there are any  )


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> That was awesome... in other news it is surely the end times as the Habs are first in the NHL



We have gone back to my childhood.


----------



## AdamMaz

eaeolian said:


> However, a Colorado/Montreal cup would involve a record number of Roy sweaters in the crowds (if there are any  )


That would be amazing, one can dream!


----------



## technomancer

Ugh and Marino is out under COVID protocol 

EDIT: and I now feel better about the Pens losing to the Rangers  And the Habs lost to Ottawa? WTH is going on


----------



## technomancer

Some good news, Marino must have only been a potential exposure and tested negative as he was back at practice. It is going to be interesting to see how the pairings shake out tonight...


----------



## technomancer

Wow I think Torts has finally reached the point that he just doesn't care. The league basically screwed them out of a point yesterday and he didn't even lose it in the post game press conference...


----------



## JD27

Well it only took 4 games for Torts to bench Laine.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer, when are the Pens announcing you as new GM?


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Wow I think Torts has finally reached the point that he just doesn't care. The league basically screwed them out of a point yesterday and he didn't even lose it in the post game press conference...



Haha! I was wondering about that also. We'll always have YouTube compilation videos to fill that void.


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

Hextall new Pens GM https://nhl.nbcsports.com/2021/02/0...ns-gm-brian-burke-named-hockey-ops-president/


----------



## shpence

Mr. Chainsaw said:


> Hextall new Pens GM https://nhl.nbcsports.com/2021/02/0...ns-gm-brian-burke-named-hockey-ops-president/


As a Pens fan, I'm just hoping he'll bring some much-needed edge to the team.


----------



## JD27

COVID is hitting league hard. Flyers player tested positive before Sunday caps game, they rapid tested the team and decided to play anyway. Monday another Flyers player tested positive, so the Caps/Flyers Caps tonight is postponed. Caps already had both Buffalo games postponed this week and have no games until Sunday now.


----------



## technomancer

Mr. Chainsaw said:


> Hextall new Pens GM https://nhl.nbcsports.com/2021/02/0...ns-gm-brian-burke-named-hockey-ops-president/



I'm ok with Hextall as he basically put together the current Flyers roster... Burke is a freaking neanderthal so I am less than thrilled to see him as what basically amounts to the GMs boss.



JD27 said:


> COVID is hitting league hard. Flyers player tested positive before Sunday caps game, they rapid tested the team and decided to play anyway. Monday another Flyers player tested positive, so the Caps/Flyers Caps tonight is postponed. Caps already had both Buffalo games postponed this week and have no games until Sunday now.



Yeah the Pens have 3 games in 14 days because of the Jersey situation moving things around.


----------



## AxeHappy

*Whistles Casually* 

https://www.nhl.com/standings/2020/league


----------



## technomancer

AxeHappy said:


> *Whistles Casually*
> 
> https://www.nhl.com/standings/2020/league



We already covered this, it's the End Times


----------



## AxeHappy

When you get to beat up the the Canucks, Oilers and Senators most the time, and somehow beat the Habs too, it's easy enough to have an inflated position in the standings. 

Going to be real interesting to see what happens in the playoffs with a bunch of teams who haven't played eachother in a year get to face off.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Damn, its getting hard to follow where Galchenyuk goes lol

Wish him the best with Toronto, if he can get his shit together, he has the skills to score some point.

Not holding my breath though


----------



## Wucan

Leafs were in playoffs form yesterday, that collapse was ridiculous even for their standards lol


----------



## AdamMaz

Wucan said:


> Leafs were in playoffs form yesterday, that collapse was ridiculous even for their standards lol


You forgot the best part... against Ottawa!


----------



## AdamMaz

AdamMaz said:


> You forgot the best part... against Ottawa!


...on this note, I just came across this and had to share. I think it is reasonable to rub in, given they sit 1st in the league/division at the moment.







As I survey the league standings after 15 games, the most striking has to be the Florida Panthers sitting 10-2-2, tied for 1st in points percentage.


----------



## AxeHappy

Fully half of Ottawa's wins this year have come against the Leafs. Losing when you had a 5-1 lead with 21 minutes left in the game, against one of the worst teams in the league, was next level Leafs' shit.


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

I had to go back and find the Steve Dangle video about that game


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs fired head coach Claude Julien and assistant coach Kirk Muller.

Given the last what, 10 games, I understand the move.

Now I hope the players will step up their game because they have seriously no excuse to play that badly


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Habs fired head coach Claude Julien and assistant coach Kirk Muller.
> 
> Given the last what, 10 games, I understand the move.
> 
> Now I hope the players will step up their game because they have seriously no excuse to play that badly



Too many losses to the last place team in the division = bye bye coach... but yeah given the start they had 4-4-2 is a bit shocking.


----------



## AdamMaz

I was more bothered by lack of discipline and ineffective special teams not being addressed.

A lot of people labeled Ducharme the future coach when they signed him, so I am especially interested to see what he brings to the table, given his experience with the younger/newer generation of hockey players.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> I was more bothered by lack of discipline and ineffective special teams not being addressed.
> 
> A lot of people labeled Ducharme the future coach when they signed him, so I am especially interested to see what he brings to the table, given his experience with the younger/newer generation of hockey players.



Well I'm no expert and I wasn't in the locker room, so this is my take on the situation.

Players takes punitions because they are too slow to get to the puck (lots of boarding penalty recently), are frustrated because they can't finish their plays (bad matchup between team players and agains't the other team) and are not listening to the coach. Can't say I was impressed by the way the team was entering the other zone either, again I could see a lack in preparation or decision on the bench. 

All that to say that at this point, there was probably a lack of respect or trust towards the coaches, they have the talent but it was not used properly. Its always easy to blame the coach though, but its their job to get everyone to play with their hability.

And yeah, a new generation coach will be interesting to see, since Therrien we only had old mentality coaches and I think that this team was due for some new blood on the bench.

Also, bring back the Tatar/Danault/Gallagher trio together, they might have started slow but they are playing well together.


----------



## Wucan

At least Bergevin seems to care about performance. The Canucks only had a playoff run last year due to godlike goaltending, otherwise the team has been as bad as the Sabres over the past 4-5 years. Benning is probably keeping Travis Green around so he doesn't get as exposed for being a horrible GM.


----------



## AdamMaz

Wucan said:


> At least Bergevin seems to care about performance.


I wouldn't say exactly it is performance he cares about, but results. With the handful of new faces that have proven a significant upgrade to the lineup while also changing the overall team dynamics, expectations are the highest I have ever seen. I think it would be more accurate to say that he cares about results, now more than ever. This was the perfect time for a coaching change, to follow-through with changes towards the overall direction of the team.


----------



## technomancer

I was genuinely shocked the Pens beat Philly last night. Aside from way too many stupid penalties the whole team really stepped up in Crosby's absence. They play them again Thursday and Saturday so I'm curious to see how these games go.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I was genuinely shocked the Pens beat Philly last night. Aside from way too many stupid penalties the whole team really stepped up in Crosby's absence.


Even the defence?!


----------



## JD27

Season is so strange. I feel like the Caps have played like garbage, yet they are in first place.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Even the defence?!



Eh. They gave up 42 shots, but they also took 5 penalties 

I will say Matheson and Ceci have looked much better over the last handful of games. The only thing I didn't get was scratching Joseph, who has been really solid. I guess they really wanted to get Friedman in since he was a former Flyer. That said Friedman played a great game and was a +2 so can't complain.


----------



## AdamMaz

The best part about last night's game was not that we broke a big losing streak during which half the coaching staff were fired, or that we finally beat the Senators this season... the best part was this hit by rookie defenceman Romanov:




Look familiar Bruins fans??


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw

Flames fired Ward (after a 7-3 win?). They weren't playing that well as of late, but it's not like they were out of contention for a playoff spot. What's more surprising is that they hire Darryl Sutter as his replacement, on a 3-year deal.


----------



## AdamMaz

Carolina had fans in attendance yesterday?!


----------



## JD27

The kid had it coming, I’m sure his antics will continue tonight. Look at that flex though, amazed Ovi can use such a whippy flex at his size.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Carolina had fans in attendance yesterday?!



Pens have had fans at the last 2 games... they're apparently allowed 15% of capacity now in PA.


----------



## JD27

Well the wheels fell off. Some atrocious dzone coverage, Wilson suckered into a fight by a plug once again.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well the wheels fell off. Some atrocious dzone coverage, Wilson suckered into a fight by a plug once again.



The Caps at least didn't blow a 3 goal lead... watching that was just painful

EDIT: though ouch 5-0 hurts


----------



## AdamMaz

I suppose the flex makes sense when you consider the success, it's just a surprising choice for one-timers, but I guess he found the sweet spot. His wrist shot never struck me as being as lethal as those other low-flex wristers like Austin Matthews.


----------



## technomancer

To summarize just how bad that last performance by the Pens was

"The Flyers became the first team in NHL regular-season history to fall behind 3-0 within the first 4 minutes of a game and then not allow another goal the rest of the game while coming back to win."


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I suppose the flex makes sense when you consider the success, it's just a surprising choice for one-timers, but I guess he found the sweet spot. His wrist shot never struck me as being as lethal as those other low-flex wristers like Austin Matthews.



Matthews has a different style, he tends to shoot off his front foot and bring the puck in close to his skates which lets his stick load up before release. To me that’s a byproduct of growing up with modern composite sticks.

Ovechkin shoots from his back foot in a more traditional manner with more of a sweeping motion typically. Growing up using wood sticks (Ovi would have too), I was taught to transfer weight from back to front like that in the shooting motion. I use sticks with a mid kick now, I tend to find low kick sticks bad for my slapshot and I enjoy taking head high slappers, because goalies, fuck those guys. But I digress, Ovechkins wrist shot is absolutely lethal as is his snap/slapshot. There is a bit of a misconception of how he scores, people tend to think it’s all one-timers from his office. Maybe that comes from not seeing him play every night or sports shows focusing on showing his one-timer from the left circle. That one-timer from the left circle didn’t appear until about half way through his career. A lot of that came as a result of the power play setup changing and also slowing some with age. Earlier in his career it was mostly rush goals, now it’s more varied. 

Perfect example of his wrist shot


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> That one-timer from the left circle didn’t appear until about half way through his career. A lot of that came as a result of the power play setup changing and also slowing some with age. Earlier in his career it was mostly rush goals, now it’s more varied.


I still hear the ringing and rustling of the fanfare as he would start flying up the wing


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I still hear the ringing and rustling of the fanfare as he would start flying up the wing



Sometimes I forget how fast he was when he was younger.


----------



## AdamMaz

I can think of few things as exciting to watch in all of hockey. 

Getting to know Josh Anderson this season, he is the only other player that given me a similar degree of excitement as they barrel down the ice with the puck. What a blessed offseason signing.


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap Rangers are up over the Flyers 9-0 at the end of the second


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Holy crap Rangers are up over the Flyers 9-0 at the end of the second


You must have loved seeing Philly get the pulp beat out of them. Zibanejad 3G-3A is nuts.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> You must have loved seeing Philly get the pulp beat out of them. Zibanejad 3G-3A is nuts.



Shockingly I kind of like the current Philly team... they're way more speed and skill vs thugs these days and are pretty fun to watch (except when they're playing the Pens ).


----------



## JD27

They have been pretty disappointing, especially the goaltending. I really thought they were the best team in the division going in. Caps are playing Rangers this week, might be ugly, they really don’t play well against them.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> They have been pretty disappointing, especially the goaltending. I really thought they were the best team in the division going in. Caps are playing Rangers this week, might be ugly, they really don’t play well against them.



Yeah they are definitely not doing as well as I expected either. I was expecting the Pens to be out of a playoff spot behind them, but doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## technomancer

Oof Malkin and Blueger are both on IR, #2 and #3 centers...

Only good thing is their next 5 games are against NJ and Buffalo...

EDIT: oof they posted the lineup... with the exception of Kapanen our bottom nine is all fourth liners  Tanev is a second line wing and Rodrigues is playing second line center


----------



## AdamMaz

Whenever I get frustrated this season, I keep reminding myself: "At least its not Buffalo Sabres bad..."

Bye bye referee Tim Peel, don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Whenever I get frustrated this season, I keep reminding myself: "At least its not Buffalo Sabres bad..."
> 
> Bye bye referee Tim Peel, don't let the door hit you on the way out



Yeah the Pens are now missing 5 of their middle 6 and still beat them 5-2 last night...

The number of commentators defending Peel is ridiculous... I really wish they would crack down and start calling based on the rules consistently including the playoffs.


----------



## Manurack

AdamMaz said:


> Whenever I get frustrated this season, I keep reminding myself: "At least its not Buffalo Sabres bad..."
> 
> Bye bye referee Tim Peel, don't let the door hit you on the way out



I'm glad he got fired and can never ref on the NHL anymore. Like how many bullshit calls and games he screwed over in the past?!


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Whenever I get frustrated this season, I keep reminding myself: "At least its not Buffalo Sabres bad..."
> 
> Bye bye referee Tim Peel, don't let the door hit you on the way out



Sadly, this is how games are refereed, he just caught saying it out loud and the league had to make it look like they have no clue what goes on.


----------



## AdamMaz

Manurack said:


> I'm glad he got fired and can never ref on the NHL anymore. Like how many bullshit calls and games he screwed over in the past?!


A couple of years ago, there were a few seasons where it felt like he was reffing every other Habs game and he was screwing us almost every damn time too. It was over these years that I started paying attention to the referees by name... he is still to this day the only one I have ever hated with a passion.


----------



## technomancer

Wow from the "no matter how bad it is it's not Buffalo Sabres bad" news wire, both their head and an assistant coach are self-isolating under COVID protocols and will not be on the bench tonight. Their GM will be filling in.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Wow from the "no matter how bad it is it's not Buffalo Sabres bad" news wire, both their head and an assistant coach are self-isolating under COVID protocols and will not be on the bench tonight. Their GM will be filling in.


Just imagine if there were fans in the stands...


----------



## JD27

Wow, Rangers lit the Flyers up again, 8-3. The Flyers goaltending 8 goals on 22 shots. Zibanejad only had 5 Pts this time though, natural hatty all on the PP.


----------



## Wucan

Methinks Buffalo will experience an uptick in cirrhosis cases soon enough.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Just imagine if there were fans in the stands...



There were for both of those games against buffalo...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> There were for both of those games against buffalo...


Being in the North Division I keep forgetting...

I hope they seized the golden opportunity to let their displeasure known.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Being in the North Division I keep forgetting...
> 
> I hope they seized the golden opportunity to let their displeasure known.



They were in Pittsburgh so I don't think the fans cared that Buffalo was missing a coach 

Wow, I thought sure the Pens would trade for old slow guy Eric Staal.... but nope the Habs got him  I forget Rutherford is no longer GM


----------



## Vostre Roy

Basically got him for a bag of pucks and a couple of used hockey sticks.

3rd and 5th round picks, plus Buffalo retain half his salary. Sucks for Jake Evans but eh, I said in the beginning of the season that I was fine with Perry's acquisition and I still am after half the season, ready to give another old geezer a chance on thr 4th line and see how it goes


----------



## AdamMaz

Great move, all things considered he should fit in remarkably well.

Just one reservation... I'm not so much worried about Covid contamination, but far moreso concerned about the Sabres' suck rubbing off on us...



Stat of the day: After 32 games this season, the Sabres have been shutout more times (7) than games they have won (6). That bad.


----------



## technomancer

^   

I am curious to see if he starts skating better once he is out of Buffalo... he looked like he was hauling a bag of cement in the games against the Pens


----------



## technomancer

Wow I was honestly expecting the Pens to get killed last night, not put up 6 against the best defensive team in the league. Curious to see how their next 3 games look as they've got the Isles again Monday and then 2 against Boston.

Crushing the Sabres with your middle 6 out isn't THAT surprising, but doing it to the Isles really was unexpected.


----------



## Wucan

What happened to Andersen? It's as if he was never the starter for the Leafs.


----------



## technomancer

Hits keep coming and the Pens keep rolling... Jarry left after the first period and did not return, Pens beat the Isles with DeSmith in net.

Hoping Jarry isn't out long-term as DeSmith is fantastic but has been very streaky in the past and our third string goalie has no NHL experience.


----------



## AxeHappy

Wucan said:


> What happened to Andersen? It's as if he was never the starter for the Leafs.



Word is he was dealing with an injury, and when Campbell was injured they didn't trust Hutchinson to start, so it just got worse and was really messing him up. 

Of course, no idea what is actually going on as mums the word on starting goaltenders health and whatnot.


----------



## AdamMaz

The context:


The result:
"McDavid fined for actions in Oilers game: Center assessed $5,000 for elbowing Canadiens forward Kotkaniemi"

The meme:


----------



## Vostre Roy

Gallagher is out for at least 6 weeks.

Everytime this guy is out of the team, they crumble. Can't say that I'm hopeful for the end of the season


----------



## AdamMaz

Despite what we saw at the beginning of the season and even if we hold the course in the standings and finish 4th, I don't think we can make it out of the division come playoff time. Edmonton I think we could take, Toronto if we're lucky, but not Winnipeg. I'll continue to watch and hold hope, but I am more invested in seeing Caufield's progression, what a great day for him yesterday.


----------



## AdamMaz

Trade deadline is a buyer's market, the returns I've seen are underwhelming.

Hall to Boston... didn't see that one coming.

Toronto are all-in as expected, acquiring Foligno. Hard to see them not making out of the division...


Spoiler



...only to see them get eliminated by Boston again


----------



## MFB

Ah jeez, where the hell is Taylor Hall going to fit into our lineups? He's been in a slump all year production wise, but I do like his attitude about not wanting to be the center of the team when we've already got a young core that people identify with.


----------



## Wucan

HFBoards is down so I'm guessing quite a few more trades went down.


----------



## Wucan

Domi going Sicko Mode, what's new?

https://twitter.com/spittinchiclets...^1381775796801527808|twgr^|twcon^s1_&ref_url=


----------



## JD27

Mantha for Vrana was a solid move. Vrana is an absolute head case and about as one dimensional as it gets. He’s had issues with Trotz/Laviolette, AHL, and National Team coaches. All said almost the exact same thing, basically he doesn’t compete hard enough. He’s fast when he has the puck, weak on the boards, and non existent defensively. He would have been due for a huge raise too, which would have been hard to stomach. Panik being tossed in basically admitted that his contract was a bad signing. He would have been fine at under a million, but for $2.75m over 4 years he just didn’t offer enough.


----------



## AdamMaz

After seeing the (underwhelming) returns that teams were getting for their players, that trade looked colossal in comparison.

Looking at the standings, likely playoff teams and speculating who might make it out of their division, the Metropolitan looks like the most hotly contested. Was hoping to get some insight/hot takes?


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> After seeing the (underwhelming) returns that teams were getting for their players, that trade looked colossal in comparison.
> 
> Looking at the standings, likely playoff teams and speculating who might make it out of their division, the Metropolitan looks like the most hotly contested. Was hoping to get some insight/hot takes?



People looking at that trade in the wrong way, basically Vrana for Mantha was straight up. They put up similar numbers, both were on the outs with their teams. Mantha fits the Caps lineup much better. He’s at 5.7m for two more years. Vrana us a RFA, who will likely get more than that for an unknown term. Caps paid DET in picks to take two more years of a bad $2.75m contract. One was a first rounder in an expected weak draft year, 2021, and a second rounder in 2022. That helps clear space for Ovechkins contract next year and fits their “win now” philosophy.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> That helps clear space for Ovechkins contract next year and fits their “win now” philosophy.


Given the reaction to his initial demands, I thought that could go either way. Encouraging to hear after your analysis.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Given the reaction to his initial demands, I thought that could go either way. Encouraging to hear after your analysis.



I believe they made an initial offer in training camp and he decided to put negotiations off until after the season. I would think term is the bigger issue.

Mantha looked great last night, fit with Oshie and Backstrom really well, picked up a goal and an assist. Got robbed on a breakaway after beating a defenseman 1v1 at blue line. I think knowing he’s going to playoffs and have a chance to play with really skilled forwards is going to be good for his game. Being a bottom dweller every year has to wear on the motivation.


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like the Pittsburgh almost pulled a Toronto last night


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Looks like the Pittsburgh almost pulled a Toronto last night



Yeah nothing like blowing a 6-0 lead and almost losing in the third. They are just horribly undisciplined and inconsistent.


----------



## AdamMaz

I would take that team along with its 2:1 record, over this disciplined .500 borefest of a team.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I would take that team along with its 2:1 record, over this disciplined .500 borefest of a team.



True true. I haven't been complaining, but I am sort of expecting them to slide, go in 4th in the division, and go out in the first round again. That said they have shown they can be fantastic when they stay disciplined and don't get impatient, so who knows. Not to mention 2/3 of the second line is still out in Malkin and Kapanen.


----------



## JD27

Pens moved into first just as I suspected they would. 4 of 7 against Buf/Phi, should be able to hold on. Caps with 2 in a row against Isles, but it is so hard to tell which Caps team shows up period to period let lone game to game.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Pens moved into first just as I suspected they would. 4 of 7 against Buf/Phi, should be able to hold on. Caps with 2 in a row against Isles, but it is so hard to tell which Caps team shows up period to period let lone game to game.



I was worried about that game yesterday... the Pens have not been doing well in the second of back to back games lately. Was glad they showed up and played the way they needed to to win. The next three will be interesting (Boston / Washington / Washington) but if they can win those and not go into coast mode for the last four they actually stand a chance going in in first place 

Philly has become a dumpster fire so they should be able to pick those two up... the last two against Buffalo are going to be interesting as you never know what's going to show up with them.


----------



## AdamMaz

Caufield confirmed to make his NHL debut tonight vs Calgary and its a huge moment for the future of the Habs organization.


----------



## technomancer

Was a blast watching the Pens get outplayed in literally every facet of the game by the Bruins last night 

Hopefully the Pens don't play them in the first round and somebody else eliminates them 

EDIT: some good news, Malkin and Gaudreau are both back at practice


----------



## AdamMaz

Thats how I feel about the Habs against Toronto last night (also almost every other time they play for that matter) knowing it will likely be 1st round matchup. Its been a season


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## JD27

Well that’ll about wrap up the Division for the Pens. After Caps took 3 in a row from the Isles they returned to their consistently inconsistent brand of hockey. Bad goaltending and turnovers sunk them in game 1 and then they just no showed for game 2. Hard to believe after all these years these are the only games Ovi has missed against them. Never been out 4 in a row either.


----------



## AdamMaz

You know what I love about this thread? I get to hear stories and see clips from around the league about something _other than_ Auston Matthews. Its like... what has McDavid been up to lately? 


Spoiler


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well that’ll about wrap up the Division for the Pens. After Caps took 3 in a row from the Isles they returned to their consistently inconsistent brand of hockey. Bad goaltending and turnovers sunk them in game 1 and then they just no showed for game 2. Hard to believe after all these years these are the only games Ovi has missed against them. Never been out 4 in a row either.



You are clearly underestimating the Pen's ability to choke against non-playoff teams


----------



## AdamMaz

Looking at the standings, I am shocked to see:

Lightning NOT 1st in their division.
Panthers are AHEAD of them.
If season ended today, 1st round matchup of the Florida teams


----------



## Vostre Roy

No clue how well my copy/paste skills will allow my links to work, but I'd like to show my modest enthusiasm towards Cole Caufields, he might not have scored a lot of goals yet, but his two goals so far, scored in OTs, are beauties

First NHL goal vs Sens: https://twitter.com/HeresYourReplay/status/1388670544661336072?s=20

Second NHL goal vs Leafs: https://twitter.com/HeresYourReplay/status/1389393007615647744?s=20


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Tom Wilson only getting a $5k fine for the shit he pulled last night is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> but I'd like to show my modest enthusiasm towards Cole Caufields, he might not have scored a lot of goals yet, but his two goals so far, scored in OTs, are beauties


I think you are referring to rookie sensation _Goal_ Caufield! Amazing story so far, I'm so glad to see his size hasn't been an issue and he can already play at NHL speed. Kid has proven lethal.



ElysianGuitars said:


> Tom Wilson only getting a $5k fine for the shit he pulled last night is absolutely ridiculous.


Why the Player's Association capped it at that low of a level is baffling.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> I think you are referring to rookie sensation _Goal_ Caufield! Amazing story so far, I'm so glad to see his size hasn't been an issue and he can already play at NHL speed. Kid has proven lethal.
> 
> 
> Why the Player's Association capped it at that low of a level is baffling.


Should have been suspended the rest of the year.


----------



## technomancer

Hoping the East matchups stay as the are now for the playoffs... I really dread a potential first round against Boston for the Pens. No idea how this year is going to go, especially with Matheson and DeSmith both out. If Jarry doesn't come up strong the Pens are screwed.



ElysianGuitars said:


> Should have been suspended the rest of the year.



Yeah not sure how a repeat offender with an obvious deliberate intent to injure didn't get a suspension.


----------



## AdamMaz

After Rangers GM and President release strong public statement yesterday, today ownership fires them both. I don't buy the line of them missing the playoffs and needing new direction, they rebuilt the team in just 2 seasons. If I were Panarin or any other players on the Rangers I would want OUT ASAP.


----------



## JD27

6 fights in first 5 mins of Caps/Rags game, including 3 at drop of puck. All 6 forwards pair up, then Chara skates up to their D and presumably this is the conversation.


----------



## technomancer

Ugh and both Pens starting goaltenders are out tomorrow for the last game of the season.

EDIT: a little unexpected help from Philly tonight... hopefully they can do it again tomorrow night


----------



## technomancer

Holy shit the Pens actually won the East


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Holy shit the Pens actually won the East



Told you they would. Man the Caps are beat up bad, Oshie/Wilson both hurt tonight. Just saw this.
WSH's top point-getters 
Backstrom - injured 
Carlson - injured 
Oshie - injured 
Ovechkin - injured 
Wilson - playing through it?
Kuznetsov - covid 
Vrana - traded

Plus Samsonov - COVID and Schultz - playing through lower body injury.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Told you they would. Man the Caps are beat up bad, Oshie/Wilson both hurt tonight. Just saw this.
> WSH's top point-getters
> Backstrom - injured
> Carlson - injured
> Oshie - injured
> Ovechkin - injured
> Wilson - playing through it?
> Kuznetsov - covid
> Vrana - traded
> 
> Plus Samsonov - COVID and Schultz - playing through lower body injury.



Oooof damn... looked like the Pens may have lost Malkin again today and both starting goalies are out along with Matheson, Tanev, and Rodrigues. On the bright side for the Pens it looks like everyone should actually be ready to go for the playoffs. If everyone is healthy this team has scary depth. They just need to get their defensive play back together again... they've been sloppy and giving up too many chances since Matheson went down.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

100 points in 53 games for McDavid this year. A truly mind-boggling feat! Nor did it seem possible in the modern era for a player to separate himself from the top scorers in the way that McDavid has this season--including from Draisaitl, who, by virtue of playing on McDavid's line from time to time, was bound to participate in some of McDavid's point share. 

Apropos of a comment on the previous page, McDavid hitting this milestone also seems to have caused some frustration with the NHL's marketing to come to light. For example, how poorly contextualized the feat was for the wider sports world, or how the coverage of the scoring race this year did not seem to be very outward-facing.

I'm admittedly an Oilers fan but I think it is great to have some excitement around scoring milestones again. Not just in the usual way, but in that pre-2010 sense, back when Crosby and Ovechkin were at their peak and there was excitement over whether they might challenge some of the 90s scoring records. 

It'll be interesting to see how the playoffs go with the divisional format the NHL has mapped out. Who are you guys taking as your cup favorites?


----------



## technomancer

Wow Tortorella and Tocchet both out as head coaches today.


----------



## AdamMaz

Sermo Lupi said:


> Apropos of a comment on the previous page, McDavid hitting this milestone also seems to have caused some frustration with the NHL's marketing to come to light. For example, how poorly contextualized the feat was for the wider sports world, or how the coverage of the scoring race this year did not seem to be very outward-facing.


I think that can be blamed on the quarantined divisional format. Can't say I've been keeping up with anything outside of the North Division, I'm sure everyone else could say the same about theirs. Returning to my comment you referenced, it was more to emphasize on how much I've been seeing/hearing of Matthews lately, I had been hearing about McDavid's exploits, just not to the level of wow-attention it could/should be getting though, much to your point.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I think that can be blamed on the quarantined divisional format. Can't say I've been keeping up with anything outside of the North Division, I'm sure everyone else could say the same about theirs. Returning to my comment you referenced, it was more to emphasize on how much I've been seeing/hearing of Matthews lately, I had been hearing about McDavid's exploits, just not to the level of wow-attention it could/should be getting though, much to your point.



Other than a few at the start of the season, I haven’t seen anything outside of Caps games. No clue what teams look like, outside of glancing at standings. McDavid hitting 100 is crazy, so is Matthews at 40. But I’ve got no idea if that’s because they were just that good or the division just isn’t good. Playoffs should be real interesting this year.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

AdamMaz said:


> Returning to my comment you referenced, it was more to emphasize on how much I've been seeing/hearing of Matthews lately, I had been hearing about McDavid's exploits, just not to the level of wow-attention it could/should be getting though, much to your point.



Yeah, the Toronto media bubble can be more of a black hole at times. I suppose Matthews would be the event horizon in this analogy: can't discuss any hockey news without first comparing it to how Matthews season is going! 

Jokes aside, some offenders are worse than others. Youtube recommended a clip from TSN's Overdrive podcast the day before yesterday, and even as McDavid was closing in on 100 points the podcast trio were forcing an obviously staged "debate" over whether Matthews' 40-goal season was more impressive than what McDavid was achieving. 

Whereas they might've simply pointed out that McDavid has more assists than Matthews has points (which itself is something that hasn't been accomplished since Gretzky, and easily shows McDavid's dominance this season), the conversation turned into this begrudging acceptance that, while McDavid accomplished something more difficult, what Matthews did was more impressive because he wasn't expected to do it in the way that McDavid was, and the Leafs haven't had a scorer like Matthews in the way McDavid and the Oilers had with Gretzky. You know, because the spectre of Gretzky haunts only McDavid, apparently. 



JD27 said:


> Other than a few at the start of the season, I haven’t seen anything outside of Caps games. No clue what teams look like, outside of glancing at standings. McDavid hitting 100 is crazy, so is Matthews at 40. But I’ve got no idea if that’s because they were just that good or the division just isn’t good. Playoffs should be real interesting this year.



The North isn't even the highest scoring division this year, surprisingly. Everything is within spec of the league averages, minus the outlier season McDavid is having (and Draisaitl/Matthews to a lesser extent). 

Given that Montreal and Toronto shut McDavid out 3x each, and that he has scored "only" about a point-per-game against them while having the highest P/GP average in 30 years against the rest of the division (1.89), you have to wonder whether McDavid might've actually scored more this year if he was facing off against Anaheim, LA, and San Jose in addition to Vancouver and Calgary, among others.


----------



## technomancer

Crazy, crazy season all around.

Looks like the Pens get the Islanders in the first round while Boston and Washington beat each other up.


----------



## JD27

Boston and the Caps won’t beat each other up because the Caps are already too old and beat up. Boston in 5.


----------



## AdamMaz

Habs just clinched on an OT loss. Unless a miracle happens, we are condemned to play Toronto in the 1st round. Almost all of our most important players are injured, but a good chunk of them could/should be back come playoff time; if so we have a chance.

Surprisingly, the last time the teams met in the playoffs was in '79 and under better circumstances I would be excited to finally see them duke it out, but right now I am resigned to Toronto sweeping us and having to hear about it for probably the rest of my life.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Boston and the Caps won’t beat each other up because the Caps are already too old and beat up. Boston in 5.



It's a week out, I can hope the Caps get some players back and make a fight of it 

Also despite not being announced yet it looks like the playoffs are starting before the makeup games are over as the first game of this series is showing up on the game list on nhl.com for Saturday 5/15 at 7:15...

https://www.nhl.com/gamecenter/bos-vs-wsh/2021/05/15/2020030121

Also interesting, today was the first time this season the Pens skated a full compliment of skaters with nobody out injured (the only player unavailable was Casey DeSmith, the backup goalie)


----------



## AdamMaz

Vancouver and Calgary have the most games left to play and both are already mathematically eliminated, so...


----------



## technomancer

Coaches dropping like flies... Rangers fired Quinn


----------



## technomancer

Well looks like the Caps aren't getting swept. Lots of hits, game went to overtime. That is exactly what I want to see from that series 

EDIT: NBCs coverage absolutely sucks... 4 minute double minor that was reviewed and NBC doesn't show a single replay of the play


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Well looks like the Caps aren't getting swept. Lots of hits, game went to overtime. That is exactly what I want to see from that series


First you should worry about not getting swept by NYI again


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> First you should worry about not getting swept by NYI again



Eh I've given up caring. I watch, I move along  If our defense keep letting guys skate in unchallenged and Jarry keeps doing his Murray impression it is going to be a real short series.


----------



## technomancer

Damn hope Tavares is ok


----------



## JD27

I hate to have to defend Perry, he’s been known to be a dirty fuck, but why in the hell did Foligno think he needed to answer the bell for something that he had no control over. That was completely incidental on Tavares.


----------



## AdamMaz

I was watching it remotely with some friends and we were all shocked when that happened. Given the blood I saw on his face and then the loss of consciousness, I thought he got a skate blade right across. Good response by Dubas, immediately on the phone and running down the stands. I was very glad to see that both fanbases on Twitter were concerned for his well-being, supportive and generally wholesome. I agree that the Foligno fight was unwarranted.

Let's not forget the SHG GWG!


Huge loss, gives us a much better shot at taking the series.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that whole thing was unfortunate, but nothing dirty in it at all.


----------



## JD27

Well my 4-1 prediction should come to fruition on Sunday. Caps just way too banged up to have a chance. Oshie, Eller, Backstrom, Carlson, Ovechkin all have something going on. Only Kuznetsovs dumb ass could manage to get Covid twice. That dude is definitely getting traded in the offseason. At least it wasn’t a sweep, I guess.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Only Kuznetsovs dumb ass could manage to get Covid twice. That dude is definitely getting traded in the offseason. At least it wasn’t a sweep, I guess.


Hopefully he can be exposed and goes to the Kraken. 2 losses in OT is respectable.


----------



## Manurack

I'm an Edmonton Oilers fan. 

This was hard to see Tavares of the Maple Leafs getting accidently hit badly, so bad that he had a concussion afterwards during the long time rival Toronto Maple Leafs vs the Montreal Canadiens game.



The Oilers lost 1 - 0 with the Winnipeg airplanes leading 2 - 0 now.

While I hate the Leafs, it sucks seeing any hockey player take a huge, scary hit and unable to walk off the ice by himself... I hope for a speedy recovery for Tavares and that it's not a career ending game.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well my 4-1 prediction should come to fruition on Sunday. Caps just way too banged up to have a chance. Oshie, Eller, Backstrom, Carlson, Ovechkin all have something going on. Only Kuznetsovs dumb ass could manage to get Covid twice. That dude is definitely getting traded in the offseason. At least it wasn’t a sweep, I guess.



Yeah assuming the Pens keep it together and get past the Islanders I don't see them beating Boston either with the way they're playing currently.


----------



## AdamMaz

I haven't heard the injury update, but the slash on Kucherov looked underwhelming and over-embellished . If legitimately injured, he must be drinking from the same water as Stamkos.


----------



## technomancer

Wow Avs swept the Blues


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Wow Avs swept the Blues



Not surprised, Blues pretty beat up and the Avs are really good. I think it’s going to be a Col/TB final.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Not surprised, Blues pretty beat up and the Avs are really good. I think it’s going to be a Col/TB final.



That'd be fun to watch anyways.


----------



## JD27

20 mins from my 4-1 prediction in this Caps series. Should be entertaining to see what these injuries are at least. I really think they would have been better served sitting some of them for a healthy player. Also, could this be Ovi’s last game?


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> 20 mins from my 4-1 prediction in this Caps series. Should be entertaining to see what these injuries are at least. I really think they would have been better served sitting some of them for a healthy player. Also, could this be Ovi’s last game?



Yep you were right... and maybe Ovi's last game as a Cap, no way I see him retiring. Caps definitely just had too many injuries to stand a chance.

Unfortunately even assuming the Pens get it together and beat the Islanders I don't see any way they beat Boston the way they're playing. It's REALLY frustrating as they've shown they can perform at a level that should make them a Cup contender... then they fail to play that way when playoffs roll around.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yep you were right... and maybe Ovi's last game as a Cap, no way I see him retiring.
> 
> Unfortunately even assuming the Pens get it together and beat the Islanders I don't see any way they beat Boston the way they're playing.



Boston is good, but I think you will find they are not quite as good as the Caps made them look. He has nothing left to play for. Has a cup. The goal record is out of reach due to the additional shortened seasons. He has two young kids that I’m sure he would like to see grow up in Russia. He still wants a gold medal, no guarantee NHL allows players in next Olympics either. Plus, he’s already stated he wanted to end career in KHL with Dynamo.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Boston is good, but I think you will find they are not quite as good as the Caps made them look. He has nothing left to play for. Has a cup. The goal record is out of reach due to the additional shortened seasons. He has two young kids that I’m sure he would like to see grow up in Russia. He still wants a gold medal, no guarantee NHL allows players in next Olympics either. Plus, he’s already stated he wanted to end career in KHL with Dynamo.



Eh it's more about how the Pens matched up against them this season than how the Caps made them look.

Also good points on Ovi.


----------



## JD27

You know I always thought the Caps were the ultimate kings at wasting the prime years of a generational talent, but the Oilers are really taking a shot at the crown. At least the Caps managed to get it right for one year.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> You know I always thought the Caps were the ultimate kings at wasting the prime years of a generational talent, but the Oilers are really taking a shot at the crown. At least the Caps managed to get it right for one year.



Sadly Edmonton is where #1 draft picks go and are never seen again... it's like a black hole.


----------



## AdamMaz

I'd give the crown to Edmonton.


----------



## technomancer

I really do get sick of watching the Pens outplay teams for entire games and still freaking lose anyways


----------



## JD27

That give away from Jarry was almost as nice as the one Samsonov handed Boston in double OT.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah that final one was on Jarry and just painful to watch... that said if it wasn't for terrible defensive breakdowns the game would have ended 2-0 in regulation. 

The Pens are also still terrible at getting somebody in front of the net to screen the goaltender and getting to and putting in rebounds and the Isles are good enough defensively that the tip goals the top line lives on aren't happening since guys are getting their sticks tied up.


----------



## technomancer

Watching yinzers bitch about Jarry is sort of funny since they're missing that the Pens get virtually no one-on-one opportunities against Sorkin yet almost all of the goals against Jarry have been shooters challenging one-on-one because our defense keeps going to sleep.


----------



## AdamMaz

Tonight was the first time of the season/playoffs that any of the Canadian teams had fans in attendance... didn't think we could come back but we forced a game 7


----------



## technomancer

The sheer comedy if the Habs eliminate the Leafs is going to be unreal... I almost feel bad for what Matthews will have to deal with from the press


----------



## AdamMaz

Matthews and Marner have been shutout in I think 5 of the 6 games, with only a single goal. They started the series well, but our team defense adjusted well. A lot easier to do without Tavares and afterwards when his replacement Foligno missed a few games. Muzzin left last night's game with what looks like an obvious groin injury, another big loss. Campbell has been playing well in nets and Nylander has a goal in 4 games. I can't imagine what they would do in the offseason if they lose.

Perry scored another clutch goal and Toffoli finally put one in, each on the powerplay (FINALLY!).

The most encouraging part is that last two games were won in overtime by the youngsters... Caufield and Suzuki a beautiful 2-on-0, then Kotkaniemi with a laser beam.

My biggest concern going into game 7 is that we played most of last night using only our top 4D (I heard something like 37 and 35 minutes respectively for our top pair). We will have to use our 3rd pair more, risky on the road without last change.


----------



## technomancer

I'm a Pens fan, not sure what these "defensive adjustments" you speak of are... clearly the Pens don't do that sort of thing 

Good luck, win or lose in game 7 the Habs have played well and have a lot to look forward to next year if they don't advance.

PS - this Vegas Colorado series is going to be fun to watch


----------



## JD27

Avs are looking really good.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> PS - this Vegas Colorado series is going to be fun to watch





JD27 said:


> Avs are looking really good.


7-1?! 

I realized a few days ago that the playoff bracket would have the North division playing the West


----------



## technomancer

Ok can someone explain to me how this is any worse than Wilson throwing Panarin down and then cross checking him in the back of the neck when his head is on the ice? How is one a fine and the other is supposedly going to be an extended suspension when both players have a similar history etc etc etc. I don't get it. The league really needs to make up their minds and get some consistency.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Ok can someone explain to me how this is any worse than Wilson throwing Panarin down and then cross checking him in the back of the neck when his head is on the ice? How is one a fine and the other is supposedly going to be an extended suspension when both players have a similar history etc etc etc. I don't get it. The league really needs to make up their minds and get some consistency.




Well first of all the league does need to clean up the consistency. Second, Wilson did not cross check Panarin in the back of the neck afterwards. The “cross checking” you speak off happened around the net scrum when he was tangled with Buchnevich and fell on him. The Panarin rag doll incident reminded me of Kassian/Tkachuck. Some of the blame has to fall on the breadman for being dumb enough to jump on his back. Do you think that goes differently if it was Reaves he jumped on or any other player like that? And for the record Panarin already had an injury, he was questionable before that game. Even with that said, I’m not sure how he didn’t get suspended, you know, just because he is Tom Wilson at this point. There are countless penalties he receives or calls missed against him due to his reputation.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> 7-1?!
> 
> I realized a few days ago that the playoff bracket would have the North division playing the West



I really like watching MacKinnon, he is so fast with the puck. I like their PP entry too, D moves puck up to center pushes it back to MacKinnon and he goes full speed into the zone. They literally couldn’t stop the zone entry. They did same thing with Burakovsky on 2nd unit as he is pretty fast as well.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well first of all the league does need to clean up the consistency. Second, Wilson did not cross check Panarin in the back of the neck afterwards. The “cross checking” you speak off happened around the net scrum when he was tangled with Buchnevich and fell on him. The Panarin rag doll incident reminded me of Kassian/Tkachuck. Some of the blame has to fall on the breadman for being dumb enough to jump on his back. Do you think that goes differently if it was Reaves he jumped on or any other player like that? And for the record Panarin already had an injury, he was questionable before that game. Even with that said, I’m not sure how he didn’t get suspended, you know, just because he is Tom Wilson at this point. There are countless penalties he receives or calls missed against him due to his reputation.



My apologies, went back and rewatched, he punched Buchnevich in the back of the head when his face was on the ice, my bad. And having rewatched the video, he didn't fall on him, he was on his hands and knees over him and intentionally punched him. Got it mixed up. The Panarin deal sort of was what it was and while it was kind of pathetic due to the size difference, eh. So it was the intentional shot to the head that IMHO should have been a suspension, especially given the player history.


----------



## technomancer

So I feel I HAVE to watch the Habs / Leafs game tonight to see if the Leafs can complete their epic collapse


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> My apologies, went back and rewatched, he punched Buchnevich in the back of the head when his face was on the ice, my bad. And having rewatched the video, he didn't fall on him, he was on his hands and knees over him and intentionally punched him. Got it mixed up. The Panarin deal sort of was what it was and while it was kind of pathetic due to the size difference, eh. So it was the intentional shot to the head that IMHO should have been a suspension, especially given the player history.



And that’s what I thought should have been the suspension if it was going to happen was the Buchnevich part. Panarin made his choice and had to live with it. Call me crazy, but I don’t go to the zoo and jump oh the polar bears back because I already assume I’m gonna have a bad day.


----------



## technomancer

No matter how hard it is watching the Pens it could always be worse, I could be a Leafs fan...

Congrats to the Habs on advancing


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> No matter how hard it is watching the Pens it could always be worse, I could be a Leafs fan...
> 
> Congrats to the Habs on advancing



It’s like watching Charlie Brown trying to kick a football.


----------



## Wucan

Happy Leafs elimination day!


----------



## AdamMaz

Perfect road game until the late goal 

Would they have won the series if Tavares didn't get injured? (probably not)
Would they have won tonight's game 7 if Muzzin didn't get injured? (maybe)

I'm less optimistic about our odds against Winnipeg than I was against Toronto.


----------



## sakeido

technomancer said:


> No matter how hard it is watching the Pens it could always be worse, I could be a Leafs fan...
> 
> Congrats to the Habs on advancing


I'm not even a Leafs fan but the collapse was so brutal I still felt like crap... just, wow. They really suck. 

Now Colorado/Vegas are guaranteed to play either Winnipeg or Montreal. Gonna be total annihilation


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Perfect road game until the late goal
> 
> Would they have won the series if Tavares didn't get injured? (probably not)
> Would they have won tonight's game 7 if Muzzin didn't get injured? (maybe)
> 
> I'm less optimistic about our odds against Winnipeg than I was against Toronto.



Eh, the Habs have already done more than expected so regardless of how it goes it's a win


----------



## AdamMaz

sakeido said:


> Now Colorado/Vegas are guaranteed to play either Winnipeg or Montreal. Gonna be total annihilation





technomancer said:


> Eh, the Habs have already done more than expected so regardless of how it goes it's a win


I went in with very low expectations, so its all a bonus at this point. I am ok with potentially getting annihilated by Colorado/Vegas while wearing the King of Canada crown.


----------



## AxeHappy

Leafs went up 3-1 and then didn't hold another lead for the rest of the series. 


Although:
I am really hoping that all the dipshits complaining about the (comparatively) fuck all the Leafs paid for Nylander and throwing all sorts of claims, disproven by all sorts of stats, are choking on crow.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Yay, Habs won game #1

But that useless fucking check that Scheifele pulled on Evans at 56s of the end of the game, right after the kid scored his first ever NHL Playoff goal?

Hopes he gets his ass suspended, but ain't holding my breath with this clown shit league


----------



## JD27

That’s looking like a suspension. I get he was coming back to stop the ENG, but he never made an actual play on the puck. He went straight into the hit at full speed.


----------



## AdamMaz

After one game and taking everything into account, I'm feeling much better about our odds of winning the series.

Props to Ehlers for his reaction to the hit.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah I caught bits and pieces of the game but from what I saw the Habs looked impressive.

Also Scheifele should definitely be suspended, looked like he went out of his way to catch Evans in the head.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Yeah I caught bits and pieces of the game but from what I saw the Habs looked impressive.
> 
> Also Scheifele should definitely be suspended, looked like he went out of his way to catch Evans in the head.



I'm rapidly reaching the mindset that striking a player after a goal is scored should just be an automatic game misconduct. The intent there was clearly to hammer Evans as "punishment" for scoring on the EN.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> I'm rapidly reaching the mindset that striking a player after a goal is scored should just be an automatic game misconduct. The intent there was clearly to hammer Evans as "punishment" for scoring on the EN.



I would have no problem with that... but would be shocked if it actually happened given the current "player safety" staff

Then again I'm still of the opinion that officiating should actually be consistent between the regular season and playoffs and penalty calls shouldn't be situational. Ie if it's a penalty it's a penalty regardless of score, time in game, etc etc etc


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> I would have no problem with that... but would be shocked if it actually happened given the current "player safety" staff
> 
> Then again I'm still of the opinion that officiating should actually be consistent between the regular season and playoffs and penalty calls shouldn't be situational. Ie if it's a penalty it's a penalty regardless of score, time in game, etc etc etc



Agreed on all counts. I hate the swallowing the whistles in the playoffs mentality.


----------



## JD27

4 game suspension. That’ll hurt the Jets losing their leading scorer. Surprised with him having no prior history and it being the playoffs, but it was pretty nasty and needless.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Vostre Roy said:


> Yay, Habs won game #1
> 
> But that useless fucking check that Scheifele pulled on Evans at 56s of the end of the game, right after the kid scored his first ever NHL Playoff goal?
> 
> Hopes he gets his ass suspended, but ain't holding my breath with this clown shit league



Glad I was wrong. Would have liked more than 4 games but I guess this is as good as it'll get for a first offence.


----------



## technomancer

It is unbelievable to me that I actually see some people arguing that was a clean hit


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap Montreal might sweep the Jest


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Holy crap Montreal might sweep the Jest


Who are these guys and what have they done with my Montreal Canadiens?! 

From a .500 team limping into the playoffs, to the most focused and competent I have ever seen them.


----------



## Vostre Roy

No kidding, they are in complete control.

Price is doing a great job, but so is the team in front of him. They kill most of the play in front of the net and he just make the rest of the stop.

The attack is well balance too, goals comes from all trios.

Jets ain't done yet, but they better step their game up


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> Who are these guys and what have they done with my Montreal Canadiens?!
> 
> From a .500 team limping into the playoffs, to the most focused and competent I have ever seen them.



They look like the team from the beginning of the season again. Maybe they just needed the adversity?


----------



## Vostre Roy

eaeolian said:


> They look like the team from the beginning of the season again. Maybe they just needed the adversity?



They tend to be good at the beginning of the seasons and then crumble two months later. Price is on top of his game when well rested, but gets injured very easily and as soon as his stats goes down, so does the team.

Same could be said about Gallagher. Guy is playing like there's no tomorrow but this type of players will also gets injured oftenly by always going to war in front of the net. The team's record when he's not playing isn't that great either. Last year, he got injured after they took out Pittsburg and they got outplayed by the Flyers.

So basically, as long as Price and Gallagher are healthy, I believe in the Habs chances to keep being dominant.

Not downplaying what the others are bringing either, Danault's defensive play is stellar, Perry is surprisingly good for his age and speed, Staal finally remembered how to play and the kids (Suzuki, Caufield and KK) are super fun to wath and delivers so far. And I could add Toffoli (most points in the team so far), Anderson (not a lot of point but he forecheck like a damn train), Edmundson and Armia to the list, beside maybe Gustavsson and Kulak all the players deserve credits for the success.

Sorry for the long post, wanted to share my two cents on this surprising playoff run so far.


----------



## USMarine75

Islanders/Bruins has been last man standing through 4. 

Game 4 looks like a blowout if you only read the box score, but in all reality every one of these games has been competitive and often have come down to luck of the puck.

Regardless of your team affiliation, it's been a nail-biter.


----------



## AdamMaz

eaeolian said:


> They look like the team from the beginning of the season again. Maybe they just needed the adversity?


At the beginning of the seasons it was high-flying offence, in large part because other teams didn't know how to defend against a team with so many lineup changes/additions. They adjusted and then we came back down to Earth. Now, it is Price on top of his game oozing confidence to the rest of the team, a very solid defence corps and the forwards playing a responsible/structured game. Special teams have actually both been good too, they are even scoring now which is the bigger surprise. 

Good assessment Vostre


----------



## eaeolian

Vostre Roy said:


> the kids (Suzuki, Caufield and KK) are super fun



I really think this is the key. Also Armia stepping it up - it's almost like he's been a different player against WPG.


----------



## eaeolian

USMarine75 said:


> Islanders/Bruins has been last man standing through 4.
> 
> Game 4 looks like a blowout if you only read the box score, but in all reality every one of these games has been competitive and often have come down to luck of the puck.
> 
> Regardless of your team affiliation, it's been a nail-biter.



Colorado/Vegas is the same. I suspect we'll see a different Avs team at home with the fans in the stands.


----------



## technomancer

Freaking NBC... they're joining the Jets / Habs game an hour in to show all of the Bruins / Islanders game. I would MUCH rather see an elimination game in its entirety than a game where the series is tied 2-2.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Freaking NBC... they're joining the Jets / Habs game an hour in to show all of the Bruins / Islanders game. I would MUCH rather see an elimination game in its entirety than a game where the series is tied 2-2.


Regional bias 


Spoiler



Usagoals


----------



## technomancer

This Habs team is absolutely relentless

I would love to see them go all the way just to see Price get a Cup... that said I love Colorado and Vegas too so it's going to be fun regardless


----------



## Vostre Roy

NEXT!


----------



## AdamMaz

Not sure how I feel about Vegas or Colorado as far as preferred opponent, not having seen much of either due to divisional scheduling this season. Based on what I've heard/know, despite questionable play from Colorado of late, I'm more afraid of their speed overwhelming our generally slower defencemen. Vegas are a good matchup in that they are a good balanced team that can play heavy + Fleury. Hmmmm...


----------



## AdamMaz

The memes on #GoHabsGo right now are just too much, do yourselves a favor 

To paraphrase something funny I had read... Montreal has won more playoff series in the past week than Toronton in the last 17-18 years


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> This Habs team is absolutely relentless
> 
> I would love to see them go all the way just to see Price get a Cup... that said I love Colorado and Vegas too so it's going to be fun regardless



As a fan of both the Habs and the Avs, I would like to see either go, but it's been too long since Habs made a final. Plus, Price deserves to have his name on the Cup.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Stolen from Facebook

King of the North!


----------



## technomancer

And the "perfection" line goes golfing 

I'm curious to see how the Lightning / Isles series shakes out


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> And the "perfection" line goes golfing
> 
> I'm curious to see how the Lightning / Isles series shakes out



Like I said the Caps made the Bruins look much better than they were. That top line can win games for you, but they still have the problem of really only having one line. Tampa is much more balanced, NY works real hard, but I still don’t know that they can beat a team like TB if they are on their game.


----------



## MFB

Truthfully, good for the Islanders. I went out to a game of theirs vs the Florida Panthers at the end of 2019, and the entire atmosphere was just people who supported their team and wanted to watch a good game of hockey; which makes for an infinitely more appealing game than a city of die hard homers who can't accept anything but pure victory.

Curious to see how they fair against TB, who are also usually our own downfall it feels like. At least this saver us the embarrassment of potentially choking to the Habs in the final round, God knows I'd never hear the end of it.


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> At least this saver us the embarrassment of potentially choking to the Habs in the final round, God knows I'd never hear the end of it.


Too busy making fun of the Toronto for the next 54 years, but yeah I could see that too. I would have liked a Habs/Bs final, regardless of outcome.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Truthfully, good for the Islanders. I went out to a game of theirs vs the Florida Panthers at the end of 2019, and the entire atmosphere was just people who supported their team and wanted to watch a good game of hockey; which makes for an infinitely more appealing game than a city of die hard homers who can't accept anything but pure victory.
> 
> Curious to see how they fair against TB, who are also usually our own downfall it feels like. At least this saver us the embarrassment of potentially choking to the Habs in the final round, God knows I'd never hear the end of it.



Glad the homers aren't just here... it's freaking ridiculous. The Pens entire top line was invisible for the entire series against the Isles but the media and fans are all crucifying Malkin and Jarry. Malkin had 5 points in 4 games on a knee that needed surgery ffs  

At this point I'm just watching to see what the Pens do in the off season and enjoying the occasional game.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> And the "perfection" line goes golfing
> 
> I'm curious to see how the Lightning / Isles series shakes out





JD27 said:


> Like I said the Caps made the Bruins look much better than they were. That top line can win games for you, but they still have the problem of really only having one line. Tampa is much more balanced, NY works real hard, but I still don’t know that they can beat a team like TB if they are on their game.



Tuuka has just yet again played small in big games. Chara last year, and now Tuuka and Krecji expected to depart. It will be interesting to see what the Bruins can do. Hopefully they resign Hall and use the substantial money the save from Krecji to find a younger player that shows up.

tl;dr When does the NFL season start?


----------



## MFB

Even as a fan of the guy, Krejci is probably about 3 years past his expiration date for retirement/trade, and I feel like a lot of people have gotten to that point; even as good as it is having a veteran players on your team, at a certain point it starts to become a known detriment, and one that comes with a heavy price tag attached.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Stolen from Facebook
> 
> King of the North!


Just came across this... all of the teams/role assignments are perfect all the way down to Peter Baelish


----------



## JD27

Well Colorado really shit the bed. They looked amazing in game one, had a 2-0 series lead and then forgot how to hockey for 4 games.


----------



## AdamMaz

You think its fair to start calling the Avs the Leafs of the West? I have the feeling they will start to be perennial playoff underachievers, reliant on a top-heavy lineup that gets shut down.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> You think its fair to start calling the Avs the Leafs of the West? I have the feeling they will start to be perennial playoff underachievers, reliant on a top-heavy lineup that gets shut down.



Well, not saying it ain't true, but that is kinda mean, at least they won a couple of rounds in playoffs in the last couple of years...

The new Sharks maybe?

Can't wait for the games to start, its going to be very interesting to see Paccs play agains't his former team and the Knights are good and have been since the beginning...

That being said, GO HABS GO!


----------



## AdamMaz

True, the Sharks comparison is probably more fair in that respect.

Vegas is looking very intimidating, I'll put my seatbelt on for this one.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> True, the Sharks comparison is probably more fair in that respect.
> 
> Vegas is looking very intimidating, I'll put my seatbelt on for this one.



Honestly, as an Avs fan, here's my take: This team was built to win the regular season. The "swallow the whistles" approach in the playoffs puts them at a disadvantage against a team like Vegas, especially without Kadri and Johnson.

Montreal is actually a better matchup for Vegas than Colorado.


----------



## AdamMaz

As for the other series, hopefully Tampa and their cap+18m team crash and burn.


----------



## JD27

eaeolian said:


> Honestly, as an Avs fan, here's my take: This team was built to win the regular season. The "swallow the whistles" approach in the playoffs puts them at a disadvantage against a team like Vegas, especially without Kadri and Johnson.
> 
> Montreal is actually a better matchup for Vegas than Colorado.



Kadri is too good of a player to be taking yearly playoff suspensions.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> As for the other series, hopefully Tampa and their cap+18m team crash and burn.



I don't like the Islanders, but I agree, screw Tampa and their cap circumvention


----------



## AdamMaz

Looking at the Vegas lineup, I am wondering who the heck this Chandler Stephenson is, centering the 1st line between Pacioretty and Stone? Never heard of this guy in my life.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Looking at the Vegas lineup, I am wondering who the heck this Chandler Stephenson is, centering the 1st line between Pacioretty and Stone? Never heard of this guy in my life.



4th liner when on Caps when they won in 2018. He is a good skater, but probably not what you would expect on your first line.


----------



## AdamMaz

That, combined with hearing that Vegas is stronger on the wings, I'm thinking our lineup down the center may actually be stronger and something we could exploit throughout the series.


----------



## AdamMaz

After missing a few games with sprained fingers, Jeff Petry called up Crosby to get the The Devil's number and make a deal to get back into the lineup:


Be very afraid Vegas.


----------



## eaeolian

Apparently they should have been afraid. Petry played great last night. It was nice to see the Hab's forecheck countering the Vegas "thuggery and speed" approach. My favorite moment was a Vegas forward entering the zone and thinking he would just blow past Weber - who rode him out wide and separated the puck. I have my problems with Weber but that was why he still gets paid.


----------



## AdamMaz

eaeolian said:


> My favorite moment was a Vegas forward entering the zone and thinking he would just blow past Weber - who rode him out wide and separated the puck. I have my problems with Weber but that was why he still gets paid.


Despite his speed and declining offense, he remains The Great Neutralizer.


----------



## AdamMaz

Magical.


----------



## Vostre Roy

You need a little bit of luck to be successful in a tournament. Its also true in hockey.

You also need a goaler that can single handedly win a game once in a while. 30-8 on the shots count after two periods? Still 1-1 on the scoreboard. The Price is fucking right.

Haven't watched the game, but I hear a lot of fuss on the referee's job lately, the replays I've watched seems to go along that line. Guess they want their name on the cup as well eh

And that Caufield goal? Will never be tired to see this kid put that rubber pallet in the net, so much fun to see him play.


----------



## AdamMaz

One analyst said it was the single worst officiated game he had seen all playoffs and I 1000% believe it. I can't remember having seen so many blatant penalties not get called, especially the OBVIOUS double-minor high stick on Perry. Even if it were 3OT... you call that penalty every damn time. I'm still just wow about the whole game.

To summarize the game for those that did not watch... in the morning it was announced that our coach Ducharme tested positive for Covid and would not be part of tonight's game (everyone else on both teams tested negative). Vegas bent us almost all game, but without breaking us, heavily outshooting as Vostre mentioned above, but thankfully Price is on point. Down 2-1 in the dying minutes of the 3rd, Fleury commits this huge screw up:


Blatant no-call in OT on Perry:


While Perry is still in the locker room getting treatment, Anderson scores again on a beautiful OT winner:


Playoff hockey


----------



## Vostre Roy

This is stressful


----------



## eaeolian

The officiating in these two series is starting to look like Slap Shot. I still cannot believe they called that hook on Suzuki when there were about 400 interference, trip and boarding penalties that could've been called on both teams. At this point, the outcome of both series is going to be someone actually getting hurt.


----------



## Vostre Roy

So, Habs are now up 3-2 in the serie. One thing that I thought about while watching the game yesterday is how stable the trios has been since the beginning of the playoff, or more precisely since KK and Goal-field were added to the lineup. I can't honestly recall the last time all 4 trios were that set and working well together

Danault / Gallagher / Lehkonen (in place of Evans) is so good defensively, they other teams can't crack them. They said yesterday that Pacciorety's goal was the first opponent goal to happen while Danault was on the ice for quite some time.

Suzuki / Toffoli / Caufield is probably the most offensive line I've seen the Habs having since... well for as long as I've been watching hockey anyway.

KK / Anderson / Byron is a physical but explosive trio. They won't score many but they have the talent for it. Byron's breakaways are always dangerous, Anderson is a train and KK show some very nice sparks.

Staal / Perry / Armia is probably one of the most dangerous 4th trio in the league. Staal is a bit sketchy by moment, but Perry is always dangerous and Armia is quite underrated, he'll just come out of nowhere and score goals that are far from being trashes.

Only player I could see out of that list would be Lehkonen if Evans is healthy again. Drouin could also be a nice option to have but I seriously don't know where to fit him, maybe replacing Byron but then again, I love how he's playing right now...

Its a little less robust defence wise once you go past the top 4 and we could see that loosing just one of them (Petry) for a game is hard on the team. Merryl hasn't been impressive nor irresponsible and Gustavsson really brings something in the powerplay, but I still worry everytime they are on the ice.

Finally, almost feel bad for Allen, dude has been a solid second goalie for the team this season but nobody with half a brain would move Price out of the net. Dude is magnificient right now.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> I can't honestly recall the last time all 4 trios were that set and working well together


The only time I have ever seen any team do this was probably the Rangers circa 2014.



Vostre Roy said:


> Suzuki / Toffoli / Caufield is probably the most offensive line I've seen the Habs having since... well for as long as I've been watching hockey anyway.


The only line that comes close was Pacioretty/Desharnais/Cole.



Vostre Roy said:


> Drouin could also be a nice option to have but I seriously don't know where to fit him, maybe replacing Byron but then again, I love how he's playing right now...


Even if Drouin magically felt better from whatever his situation is, there is zero chance they would slip him into the lineup. Tatar has better chance of making it into the lineup, and even that would take injuries/covid.

We've basically stymied Vegas and I really don't see how you could bet on them coming back.


----------



## Wucan

Chris Lee goes to New York and surprise - he watches Mayfield crosscheck Kucherov, who leaves the game with an injury, and doesn't even call a penalty.


----------



## AdamMaz

After BS one-sided officiating in Vegas/Habs Game 3, we were told that it would be the same cast for Game 4 because of Covid/reasons (which was consistent for both sides, in that it was completely absent). Now he is officiating the Tampa/NYI series?? What the hell...


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> The only line that comes close was Pacioretty/Desharnais/Cole.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go even further back to the LeClair/Muller/Damphousse line on the last Cup winner.
> 
> 
> 
> AdamMaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've basically stymied Vegas and I really don't see how you could bet on them coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too confident. Vegas is a good team.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wucan

AdamMaz said:


> After BS one-sided officiating in Vegas/Habs Game 3, we were told that it would be the same cast for Game 4 because of Covid/reasons (which was consistent for both sides, in that it was completely absent). Now he is officiating the Tampa/NYI series?? What the hell...



The NHL actually struggles to get refs to work in the post-season. The articles I can find say refs get paid $18,000 per playoff round... which isn't much relative to their salaries, which range from 1.5-4K per game. If you ref on average six games per round, that's 3K/game - a pay bump for the lesser refs but less than what a senior ref gets paid in the regular season. As far as most refs see it, playoffs are overtime that they don't get paid extra for with far more pressure on their shoulders.


----------



## technomancer

Habs are going to the Cup Final


----------



## Vostre Roy

WOOHOOOOOOOO


----------



## JD27

They kind of remind me of one of the recent Pens teams that won. They have a knack for bending but not breaking and manage to capitalize on the chances they get. I would like to see Price get a cup, seems he gets crapped on unnecessarily.


----------



## AdamMaz

I want Tampa!


----------



## Wucan

Gary Bettman livid rn

And I'm personally mad the Bruins fell short and denied the meme Habs/Bruins final


----------



## technomancer

And the +$18 million wonders head to the Cup Final... please Habs don't blow it


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> And the +$18 million wonders head to the Cup Final... please Habs don't blow it


After the season we had and the post-season we're having... is it not obvious that this is a team of destiny? Wouldn't be storybook ending without going through the defending Champs.

Some of my thoughts heading into the series...


Price vs Vasilevsky. The way they are both playing right now... does it get any better than this?
Danault should be able to contain or shutdown Point.
Kucherov is not 100%. Even if he was, I think we can contain him 5v5.

5v5 I am not worried, however I expect Tampa will be both smarter and more effective skating through our neutral zone trap.
Despite how amazing our PK has been, Tampa's powerplay is my only serious concern. I just know that as insanely predictable it is, the Stamkos one-timer will still manage to do damage.
Will our top 4D be able to keep up and maintain their level of success?
Much of our success has been rooted in scoring the first goal and playing with the lead. How will we respond when trailing, especially against this team?
Looks like we have the confidence/edge going into OT this postseason. We are 5-1, while they are 0-3.


----------



## AdamMaz

Round 1, Game 1: Tavares out indefinitely with concussion.
Round 2, Game 1: Scheifele suspended for 4 games.
Round 3, Game 1: 1st line center Stephenson injured, out for multiple games.
Round 4, Game 1: ???
I suppose Kucherov, Point or Vasilevsky are next in line for the Canadiens Curse??


----------



## Vostre Roy

Fun fact: since the beginning of the playoffs, the Habs has scored more goal while shorthanded that they were scored. 3 goals agains't, 4 goals for.

Talk about having an effective penalty kill.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Lets fucking go!


----------



## technomancer

That was kind of painful... hopefully they look better next game.


----------



## AdamMaz

I wasn't that surprised. Lightning scored first and they were good on the forecheck so we never got settled into our style. We'll make some adjustments and be ok for game 2. Will be much better once we're at home with the last change.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I wasn't that surprised. Lightning scored first and they were good on the forecheck so we never got settled into our style. We'll make some adjustments and be ok for game 2. Will be much better once we're at home with the last change.



That's what I'm hoping to see as well... but you need to win one in Tampa to win the Cup. I'm hoping the Habs take game 2.

Also not a Bruins fan but I feel absolutely horrible for Pasta and his family


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## JD27

I think TB has been a bit inconsistent in the playoffs this year, but they are so deep even when they aren’t on top of their game they can beat you. I picked them to win, just thought it would be against the Avs.


----------



## Vostre Roy

At least the Habs played a much better game. Haven't seen the last TB goal, but Price should had stopped the second goal, the first one was one of those where the puck seems to have eyes and wings (although Suzuki's wasn't any better). 

If they play again with this kind of intensity, I still have hopes that they can win the next two games in Montréal.

Its not over yet!


----------



## technomancer

So looking back over the tail end of the season for the Pens I see what happened.... looking at the schedule they played a boatload of non-playoff teams and won the majority of them but were only .500 against playoff teams. That caused the perception that they were MUCH better than they actually were and also got them that first place spot.

I am just hoping they don't sink a boatload of cap on a veteran goaltender as with the way the D leaves shooters wide open around the net on a regular basis it won't make a difference. I actually saw one article today that maybe they should try to get Lehner  They had the basis of some tight defensive hockey on and off but seemed like they could only manage to play that way for every other game at most...

Good luck to the Habs tonight, it would be nice to see them not get swept.


----------



## technomancer

Congratulations on the win Habs


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Congratulations on the win Habs


----------



## Vostre Roy

Stolen from Facebook




At least they won't get swept, but the road to the cup is still very steep


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> At least they won't get swept, but the road to the cup is still very steep



Hopefully they can pull off the next one, curious to see how it shapes up with Tampa having last change.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> ...curious to see how it shapes up with Tampa having last change.


On offensive faceoffs, Cooper will be able to drop in the Palat/Point/Kucherov line at whim. Can't afford to ice the puck. Ever.


----------



## JD27

Well that’s a wrap, really didn’t see this season going any other way. $18 million over the cap or not, TB is a good team with a great goalie. A shut out in every series clinching game. He was the only dude to do it 3 times, then made it 4 for shits n gigs. Interesting to see how that cap space is handled and what they look like next season though, still good I’m sure, but how many guys are gone. Also, Maroon not exactly a critical piece, but damn a cup for 3 straight years on 2 different teams is still pretty cool.


----------



## AdamMaz

I seem to remember hearing talk that Stamkos could very well not be returning, not sure what the reasoning was, but that is a good chunk of cap they wouldn't have to worry about anymore.

I thought we found our footing and could have pushed the series to the limit. We quieted their big names, but Vasilevskiy was the better goal tender and Tampa's depth proved to be the difference.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I seem to remember hearing talk that Stamkos could very well not be returning, not sure what the reasoning was, but that is a good chunk of cap they wouldn't have to worry about anymore.
> 
> I thought we found our footing and could have pushed the series to the limit. We quieted their big names, but Vasilevskiy was the better goal tender and Tampa's depth proved to be the difference.


That would be interesting if Stamkos didn’t return, but he has been pretty beat up over his career. Point was held in check pretty well over the series, but yeah then you have the rest that are still good.


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap...

Parise, Suter to have contracts bought out by Wild

I remember being SO glad when Minessota signed them that the Pens didn't sign either of those deals 

I guess since the expansion draft and entry draft are coming up time to unstick this thread and start a 2021-2022 thread


----------



## Wucan

Strange that the Wild didn't commit to the LTIRement strategy most other teams committed to when signing these gargantuan contracts.


----------

